# What's your latest kick?



## SoVerySoft (Nov 2, 2008)

Lately I'm on a chocolate milk kick. I am loving it! My last kick was the Drake's snack cake Sunny Doodles.

I'm thinking they'd be a good combo - and I have both in the house...

...heading to the kitchen now!


What's your latest kick?


----------



## Shosh (Nov 2, 2008)

Mine seems to be cakes of all types. Except banana.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 2, 2008)

Chocolate chip cookies, made from scratch. Sends me back to seventh grade, when I first learned how to make them.


----------



## Jasminium (Nov 3, 2008)

Nut Thins, they're crackers made from nuts and rice (they're gluten free), I'm totally addicted to the hazelnut flavored kind.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 3, 2008)

lentils. Yeah, I know.. that's not chocolate.. but its like I've never heard of them before.. and suddenly.. there they are.. green.. red.. yellow.. mixed with wild rice.. simmered in a spicy tomato sauce over couscous.. combined with split peas and cranberry and navy beans for bean-n-bacon soup.. 

And they're a protein!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 3, 2008)

Lately I've been on a banana with peanut butter kick. I don't know why but it's what I crave! We go through so many bananas in a week! I even got my son hooked!  I did go through a chocolate milk phase a few months ago. Chocolate milk is the drink of the Gods! YUMM!!!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 3, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> Lately I've been on a banana with peanut butter kick. I don't know why but it's what I crave! We go through so many bananas in a week! I even got my son hooked!  I did go through a chocolate milk phase a few months ago. Chocolate milk is the drink of the Gods! YUMM!!!!



I love peanut butter!:smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I love peanut butter!:smitten:



When my mom was pregnant with me, she craved peanut butter and cold saurkraut right out of the can (but NOT together!). I seem to have the same cravings...except I'm not pregnant! LOL! When I was pregnant, I craved pepperoni pizza and chef salads with french dressing. Strange but true! LOL!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 3, 2008)

Ever since Valentine posted her recipe for pumpkin-based muffins in the October Iron Foodee thread, I have been on a muffin kick! My wife gave one of my muffins to a friend of hers, who asked for the recipe and is now on a muffin kick of her own. And _she_ has inspired a third lady to start baking muffins! So there is now a large, pro-muffin grassroots movement in central Oklahoma, and I do not know where it will all end.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 3, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Lately I'm on a chocolate milk kick. I am loving it! My last kick was the Drake's snack cake Sunny Doodles.
> 
> I'm thinking they'd be a good combo - and I have both in the house...
> 
> ...



Any particular brand of choc. milk? Or do you make it yourself? 

flake bars are my thing, lately. Just love the crumbly texture.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

I recently discovered Jiff makes a peanut butter with honey in it that I am hooked on now. I am also going through a gherkin pickle kick and Hershey's kisses too but not eaten together.
My sister is famous for her food kicks her kick of the moment is mushrooms and onions because she went somewhere and had them on a steak and that was all she wrote, now she craves them every day. I remember when she was on her duck kick she went to the Chinese buffet every single day for months, she really loved her duck phase.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Nov 3, 2008)

There's a Mexican Restaurant near my home that I've been going to lately. They have a very simple white ceso dip that I cannot seem to get enough of! I went twice last week and now that I'm talking about it, I want to go back tonight! It's just melted cheese but OMG I can't seem to get enough!


----------



## Cors (Nov 3, 2008)

Bananas smeared with a generous amount of peanut butter or Nutella!


----------



## Lady at Large (Nov 3, 2008)

It was Hummus, but now it is sushi...I love the pickled ginger and the wasabi and the avocado and the rice and nori and...and...and...yeah love it all!


----------



## candie702 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been on a Haagen Dazs kick since August!!! Dulce de leche or vanilla WITH peanut butter (must be Skippy smooth). OMG!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 3, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Ever since Valentine posted her recipe for pumpkin-based muffins in the October Iron Foodee thread, I have been on a muffin kick! My wife gave one of my muffins to a friend of hers, who asked for the recipe and is now on a muffin kick of her own. And _she_ has inspired a third lady to start baking muffins! So there is now a large, pro-muffin grassroots movement in central Oklahoma, and I do not know where it will all end.



Woohooo...Viva Le Muffin! haha.


For me, my latest kick has been bagged popcorn, specifically Oogie's Smoked Gouda and their Caprese. I am also on a Honey Crisp apple kick.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks to this months Iron Food ingredient, I would have to say pumpkin. I made the Yum Yum Brownie muffins, the Pumpkin Gooey cake (which I have made many times before) and tomorrow will be making a traditional pumpkin pie. And of course I made homemade cream cheese frosting for the muffins and made and will make more, homemade whipped cream for the other two.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 3, 2008)

Chocolate cake/cupcakes & whoppers from Burger King. I just had a whopper a few weeks ago for the first time in at least five years and I was like, holy shit, this is good.


----------



## DeerVictory (Nov 3, 2008)

Sandwiches, the most under-appreciated food in history. My god, are they ever incredible. Cheese, ranch, mayo, pickles and lettuce.


----------



## jamie (Nov 3, 2008)

I have two -

I have been working so much, I have kinda forgotten my own name at times, so a lot of eating out over the past two weeks.

1. The soup and sandwich combo at Panera: cup of homemade chicken and dumpling soup (salty heaven) and a half a california avocado sandwich on tomato bread.

2. Lord forgive me for what I am about to type, I know it is frankenfood: The McRib (no pickles or onions) from McDonalds. It is down the block from work and so quick and the sauce is the little kicker I need sometime.

Please don't kick me out of the foodee club.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not a potato person... however, I am officially on a potato kick.

It started last week when my mom made me potato soup.
It went away for a couple days, but it's back. I'm having au gratin potatoes for dinner. If I were to go to a restaurant I'd order a baked potato with a side of chunky mashed.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 3, 2008)

Golden oero cakesters
and pure milk chocolate...

my sugars are way out of control...tomorrow is a new day lol


----------



## velia (Nov 3, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Chocolate cake/cupcakes & whoppers from Burger King. I just had a whopper a few weeks ago for the first time in at least five years and I was like, holy shit, this is good.



I just wanted to say that your avatar has made me crave Taco Bell for the last three days, and I can no longer resist. I'm taking my pregnant self, getting in my car and going there now!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> Any particular brand of choc. milk? Or do you make it yourself?
> 
> flake bars are my thing, lately. Just love the crumbly texture.



Well I've been buying the little boxes of them - I found that Hershey's was only 1.99 for 3 boxes and parmalat was 2.99! So I keep buying Hershey's. When I ran out, I used "midnight moo" from Trader Joe's to make my own. And when I went shopping yesterday I didn't see the boxes of milk (I was in a different store than usual) so I bought it already made in the dairy case. Tuscan Dairy chocolate milk...and zowie! It was such a treat to have more than 8 oz at a time! hehe!

What are flake bars?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh. I forgot this other kick of mine - Utz Sourdough Hard Pretzels.

Best. Pretzels. On Earth.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm with Jamie on the Panera thing, although along with the chicken & dumpling soup, I've been getting a half of a mozzerella, tomato & basil panini that has me going back for more.

The other kick is the new Monster Energy Drinks. They have several coffee flavors, but this is my favorite:





Imagine several shots of espresso mixed with a can of YooHoo. Great taste, plus the energy jolt I get at around 3pm daily. 200 calories per can, though......(gainers make note)


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 3, 2008)

chocolate soy milk and granola with molasses


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 4, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well I've been buying the little boxes of them - I found that Hershey's was only 1.99 for 3 boxes and parmalat was 2.99! So I keep buying Hershey's. When I ran out, I used "midnight moo" from Trader Joe's to make my own. And when I went shopping yesterday I didn't see the boxes of milk (I was in a different store than usual) so I bought it already made in the dairy case. Tuscan Dairy chocolate milk...and zowie! It was such a treat to have more than 8 oz at a time! hehe!
> 
> What are flake bars?



It's a British import by Cadbury's.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 4, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> Well I've been buying the little boxes of them - I found that Hershey's was only 1.99 for 3 boxes and parmalat was 2.99! So I keep buying Hershey's. When I ran out, I used "midnight moo" from Trader Joe's to make my own. And when I went shopping yesterday I didn't see the boxes of milk (I was in a different store than usual) so I bought it already made in the dairy case. Tuscan Dairy chocolate milk...and zowie! It was such a treat to have more than 8 oz at a time! hehe!
> 
> What are flake bars?



A British import made by Cadbury's. It's a thinly folded milk chocolate bar which crumbles apart. It has a light, almost aerated texture a bit like an aerobar in a different shape. I'm able to purchase them, along with other Brit goodies from the deli down the street.

If you can find it, try Ronnybrook chocolate milk. So creamy and wonderful!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 4, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> A British import made by Cadbury's. It's a thinly folded milk chocolate bar which crumbles apart. It has a light, almost aerated texture a bit like an aerobar in a different shape. I'm able to purchase them, along with other Brit goodies from the deli down the street.
> 
> If you can find it, try Ronnybrook chocolate milk. So creamy and wonderful!




MMMmmMMMM on BOTH. I will look for Ronnybrook.


And oh, a new kick (which was an old kick revived today) is Peanut Chews. Addictive. 

I also tend to get addicted to Bit-O-Honey but it's hard to find, so that keeps me in line.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 4, 2008)

I recently 'rediscovered' Stella D'oro swiss fudge cookies. They were a childhood favorite and been enjoying them quite a bit now. Bonus: the factory is in my neighborhood and sometimes it smells like cookies. downside: Stella D'oro has not so great union practices as seen by workers on strike outside of factory.


----------



## Cors (Nov 4, 2008)

An assortment of cheese and crackers! /drool


----------



## Suze (Nov 4, 2008)

chocolate spread straight from the jar. yusss


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 5, 2008)

Kelly's Jellies. This woman that makes homemade jellies and jams which are to die for!!! I have been eating the pumpkin pie jam lately but I've never tried a flavor that I didnt like!


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 5, 2008)

Kelly's Jellies. This woman that makes homemade jellies and jams which are to die for!!! I have been eating the pumpkin pie jam lately but I've never tried a flavor that I didnt like!


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 5, 2008)

uhh I don't know why this posted twice. Anyway, she has a website that you can order from so if anybody wants the link just let me know!


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 5, 2008)

It seems like anything I can get my hands on lately (if I'm not crying I'm eating..not eating I'm crying LOL) but I've been having milk and cookies a lot, which is not normal for me. The cookie part is, but I'm usually just stuffing them in my mouth as I walk by the plate of them LOL. But I'm noticing it's nice to sit down with a plate of warm from the microwave cookies and a nice big glass of milk :happy:


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 5, 2008)

Three cheese flat breads from Dunkin Donuts washed down with a diet pepsi. It's an expensive kick when I'm getting two :blush: every morning...


----------



## Brandi (Nov 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> *It seems like anything I can get my hands on lately (if I'm not crying I'm eating..not eating I'm crying LOL) *but I've been having milk and cookies a lot, which is not normal for me. The cookie part is, but I'm usually just stuffing them in my mouth as I walk by the plate of them LOL. But I'm noticing it's nice to sit down with a plate of warm from the microwave cookies and a nice big glass of milk :happy:



Ohhhhh could you be pregnant...I had the same thing with crying and cookies and milk when I was pregnant with Lexxi.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have two things that I can't seem to get enough of lately:

1. Graham crackers spread with Nutella.

2. Turkey sandwich - whole wheat bread, deli turkey, mayo and sliced sweet gherkins! :eat2:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 6, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> I have two things that I can't seem to get enough of lately:
> 
> 1. Graham crackers spread with Nutella.
> 
> 2. Turkey sandwich - whole wheat bread, deli turkey, mayo and sliced sweet gherkins! :eat2:



Ohhh..for me it's graham crackers and cream cheese.

I've also been making s'mores by toasting the marshmallows over the flame on my gas oven stove top LOL. Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine would be chocolate milk too.

Funny, I have not had chocolate milk in as far back as I can remember, at least ten years, probably more. But over the past couple months, I have wanted it at least once a week. I just buy it pre-made, I prefer the Promised Land brand. They have glass quart bottles at the supermarket and it seems to stay fresher that way than in a plastic bottle or paper carton. 

Tracy


----------



## Amatrix (Nov 6, 2008)

im on a pretty intense kick of pineapple and yogurt.
dont know why.... just want it all the time.
la creme yogurt in the little cups and whole pineapple pieces.

also been having mucho salsa, on pita bread with some cream cheese warmed up.

its kinda odd, but helps me sleep when i cant.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 6, 2008)

My latest kick has been....squash. 

Weird, I know. But yes, squash...especially acorn squash. Roasted, with butter, salt and pepper. I've been having them at least twice a week lately. Not counting the pumpkin chili and the butternut squash soup....lol

I have a tendency to go in food cycles.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 6, 2008)

lypeaches said:


> My latest kick has been....squash.
> 
> Weird, I know. But yes, squash...especially acorn squash. Roasted, with butter, salt and pepper. I've been having them at least twice a week lately. Not counting the pumpkin chili and the butternut squash soup....lol
> 
> I have a tendency to go in food cycles.



Ohhh me too! I cut the squash into chunks, toss the cubes into a plastic bag coated with olive oil, salt, pepper, cinammon & nutmeg & then dump it all into the oven. Add butter as the wedges are roasting. Soooo simple and so good. 

I do the same thing with chunks of sweet potato. Heaven.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 6, 2008)

jamie said:


> I have two -
> 
> I have been working so much, I have kinda forgotten my own name at times, so a lot of eating out over the past two weeks.
> 
> ...




LOL I had one of those just the other day! Was thinking about having one for dinner tonight since its just me at home.


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 7, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Ohhh me too! I cut the squash into chunks, toss the cubes into a plastic bag coated with olive oil, salt, pepper, cinammon & nutmeg & then dump it all into the oven. Add butter as the wedges are roasting. Soooo simple and so good.
> 
> I do the same thing with chunks of sweet potato. Heaven.



Nice to know I'm not the only one...I'll give your method a try!!!


----------



## traveldude1961 (Nov 15, 2008)

Little Debbie Chocolate cupcakes, I was strickly a Zebra cake man, but the local restaurant review show "Phantom Gourmet" did a taste test of choc cupcakes and LD's came in 1st so I decided to try, now I'm hooked


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Nov 16, 2008)

Gatorade... lots of Gatorade... i go through a few gallons a week


----------



## Cors (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheese! An assortment. 

On crackers, bread or just on its own.. Yum!


----------



## prettysteve (Nov 16, 2008)

Mine would be Veggie burgers ,Soy milk and Tofu cream bars....:eat1:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 16, 2008)

Toasted wheat bread topped with real butter, splenda and cinnamon. I have never eaten so much bread in my life.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 16, 2008)

I went to TGI Friday's for dinner last night. Overwhelmed by the menu choices, finally decided on a pecan-crusted chicken salad. I don't usually go for the shredded green stuff, but figured it had to be tasty with all of the fixin's: feta cheese crumbles, pecans, cranberries, mandarin oranges.

Tasty doesn't even begin to describe it.

Great big, thick and tender chicken breast slices smothered with a pecan coating. Snappy balsamic vinagrette dressing, crunchy and chewy and salty and savory ... ohhhhhhhh God soooooooo good  I went back and picked up another take-out order for tonight's dinner.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

I am totally hooked on Cherry Coke Zero. I don't know what it is but I have to control my urge to drink more than I allow myself for sodas a day. It is soooooooo good.:eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Nov 18, 2008)

Keebler bacon cheddar tater skins....

I'm going on my second bag already today...


I'm buying a big bag of sour cream and chives flavor and a tub of sour cream for a snack later on tonight


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 18, 2008)

My name is Pam

And I am addicted to potato-leek soup. I have made it 4 times already this month and can't get enough of it. There is something seriously wrong with me............



NOT


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 19, 2008)

Sugar-free frozen Dole fruit bars

Dole frozen fruit & yogurt bars (low fat and low sugar)

they are delicious and very helpful with me getting back on track with the diabetes


----------



## Les Toil (Nov 19, 2008)

A treat I don't mind spending money on is organic Dublin Irish Cheddar Cheese (from Trader Joe's) with apple slices.

And something I've been dying to ask on this board for a while now is, what the hell is a _leek?_ Heard of 'em all my life but never had the pleasure.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 19, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> A treat I don't mind spending money on is organic Dublin Irish Cheddar Cheese (from Trader Joe's) with apple slices.
> 
> And something I've been dying to ask on this board for a while now is, what the hell is a _leek?_ Heard of 'em all my life but never had the pleasure.



Leeks are in the same family as onions and garlic. They look like green onions/scallions on steroids and have a mild onion flavor.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 19, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Leeks are in the same family as onions and garlic. They look like green onions/scallions on steroids and have a mild onion flavor.


 
And they are freaking awesome!!! I put them in almost anything that calls for onions. They are milder and yet very flavorful.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 19, 2008)

I am sitting in my car doing the happy dance because I had to come to the burbs...lo and behold a Sonic has opened not too far from my parents. So it's official. I will be visiting once a week.


----------



## PamelaLois (Nov 19, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> I am sitting in my car doing the happy dance because I had to come to the burbs...lo and behold a Sonic has opened not too far from my parents. So it's official. I will be visiting once a week.


 
The one that just opened in the south burbs? What is the big deal with Sonic? If I go there, what should I get to introduce myself to the Sonic experience?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 19, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> The one that just opened in the south burbs? What is the big deal with Sonic? If I go there, what should I get to introduce myself to the Sonic experience?



Yeah. My parents live in the 'burbs. I LOVE a cherry limeade or ocean water...whenever my partner and I travel south, it's one of the first places I stop since Chicago doesn't have one.


----------



## LunaLove (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, it's winter so every year around this time I go crazy for creamy soups with a side of some grilled cheese. Oh yah, can't forget the hot chocolate!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 20, 2008)

5 of the last 7 nights, I have had a late night ( 11:30PM...give or take ) snack of large curd cottage cheese with lots of cracked black pepper...and around 10 big cherry tomatoes, cut in half and sprinkled with kosher salt.

Bowl or plate...doesn't matter...when I am finished, I lick it.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Nov 20, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> I went to TGI Friday's for dinner last night. Overwhelmed by the menu choices, finally decided on a pecan-crusted chicken salad. I don't usually go for the shredded green stuff, but figured it had to be tasty with all of the fixin's: feta cheese crumbles, pecans, cranberries, mandarin oranges.
> 
> Tasty doesn't even begin to describe it.
> 
> Great big, thick and tender chicken breast slices smothered with a pecan coating. Snappy balsamic vinagrette dressing, crunchy and chewy and salty and savory ... ohhhhhhhh God soooooooo good  I went back and picked up another take-out order for tonight's dinner.




I get this every time I go to Friday's. It is just the most yummy thing in the entire place. I want one SO bad right now!! lol (But I get mine with honey mustard instead of the stuff they automatically serve it with.. I'm not much for vinegar-based dressings.)


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 20, 2008)

this thread makes me hungry! lol...If everyone is sharing my latest kick has to be peanut butter and grape jelly sandwhiches also mt dew....weird...


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 20, 2008)

Hershey's kisses with caramel, they're very good!


----------



## JMNYC (Nov 20, 2008)

_Grilled eggplant. Repeat._


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

PamelaLois said:


> The one that just opened in the south burbs? What is the big deal with Sonic? If I go there, what should I get to introduce myself to the Sonic experience?



I love Sonic. My favorite drink is the Cherry Limeade. I love the chili cheese hotdog with mustard and onions. They have tater tots. Their onion rings are good. They have good BLTs and usually a "special new thing" that is usually pretty dang tasty. And I usually get their french toast sticks as dessert, since they are freaking awesome dipped into the syrup they provide. And if you ever go while they are offering their fried cheesecake bites, these are a must. They are so good!
Hubby likes their cheeseburgers and flavored teas or chooses one of their many drink choices. They started out as a drink place.
And they serve all of their food on the menu anytime, so you can get some breakfast and some dinner together.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 20, 2008)

GREEN BEAN CASSEROLE. i have made 7 of them in the last week. SEVEN. it is all i want to eat. by the time thanksgiving rolls around i am going to be totaly sick of it i think. 

also, giant salads. mixed field greens with kidney beans, black olives, sunflower seeds, hard boiled eggs, croutons, cucumbers, celery, dried cranberries, red peppers, and red onions with my mom's balsamic vinaigrette dressing and a huuuuge chunk of old world bread on the side. pretty much the most delicious thing ever! i also like it with strawberries marinated in the dressing minus the kidney beans and hard boiled egg.

..and now my mouth is watering.


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 20, 2008)

bootleg (vegetarian) sesame chicken by China Mehadrin. I spotted in the kosher aisle of my supermarket and decided to give it whirl hoping it wasn't inedible. It's suprisingly tasty but isn't the major grease bomb that Chinese food can be. I've eaten it for dinner three times this week.


----------



## project219 (Nov 24, 2008)

Bagels... for some reason I've been on a massive Bagel kick for the past week and a half. Sometimes it's a Bagel for breakfast with cream cheese, others it's a bagel sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Brandi (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I was going through all my small appliances...trust me I have a ton of them lol...so I decided to pick one and do something lol...so I picked my little dipper...lol 16 oz mini crock pot is what it is....

So first I melted some chocolate and dipped about 50 strawberries in it...and then just drizzled white chocolate in swirls lol I took these to a friends party...and one guy came up to me when he saw them and offered me 200 bucks for them. I said, "Just help yourself, I brought them for everyone" lol he said "I really fucked up with my gf, I need them all"....so I took the money lol

Next I melted velveeta cheese and spicy sauce, chili peppers and we dipped tortilla chips...oh yum

This little dipper freaking rocks...takes 30 minutes to melt everything.

http://www.crock-pot.ca/productdetails/little-dipper(tm)-slow-cooker-32041-CN.aspx


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I love Sonic. My favorite drink is the Cherry Limeade. I love the chili cheese hotdog with mustard and onions. They have tater tots. Their onion rings are good. They have good BLTs and usually a "special new thing" that is usually pretty dang tasty. And I usually get their french toast sticks as dessert, since they are freaking awesome dipped into the syrup they provide. And if you ever go while they are offering their fried cheesecake bites, these are a must. They are so good!
> Hubby likes their cheeseburgers and flavored teas or chooses one of their many drink choices. They started out as a drink place.
> And they serve all of their food on the menu anytime, so you can get some breakfast and some dinner together.



I love breakfast and dinner available at the same time


----------



## Cors (Nov 29, 2008)

Chicken broth left to simmer for ages - goes with almost everything!


----------



## Cors (Dec 1, 2008)

I know I just posted here, but oh my god, cashew butter! 

Sooooo thick, creamy and bursting with flavour! One tablespoon of it is as satisfying as half a jar of peanut butter, no more binges! That alone makes the higher price worth it.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 2, 2008)

Lately, It's been a horrible craving for Steak and Hogma. Oh yeah and lots of thin crust supreme/meat lover pizzas.


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 2, 2008)

So I'm up late right now... and I'm starving... and all I want is some McDonald's French Fries... I have bad cravings... it's dangerous. :happy:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 6, 2008)

Brandi said:


> Well I was going through all my small appliances...trust me I have a ton of them lol...so I decided to pick one and do something lol...so I picked my little dipper...lol 16 oz mini crock pot is what it is....



Hey Brandi... speaking of your small appliances, do you still use your GT Express cooker (I believe that was the one you bought?)? Still happy with it?


----------



## Rowan (Dec 6, 2008)

I was very recently on a sushi kick..i was going to get some almost every couple days for two weeks


----------



## Brandi (Dec 6, 2008)

IdahoCynth said:


> Hey Brandi... speaking of your small appliances, do you still use your GT Express cooker (I believe that was the one you bought?)? Still happy with it?



Oh yes I do...I love it. I've even made homemade huge perogies with it lol I really should take pics of what I make with it...probably when I'm on vacation on the 19th!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 6, 2008)

Brandi said:


> Oh yes I do...I love it. I've even made homemade huge perogies with it lol I really should take pics of what I make with it...probably when I'm on vacation on the 19th!



Nice I am glad you still like it. I'd love to see pictures of the things you make in it


----------



## QueenB (Dec 7, 2008)

i've been craving pizza for about 3 weeks straight. it's getting annoying that i don't have money to buy some.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 7, 2008)

Soft Pretzel and Marinara.... yay.


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 14, 2008)

Lately my kick has been Nacho Cheese Doritos and ham sandwiches. Wheat bread, thin sliced ham, and cheese. Yumm. Plain just like that. Can't seem to get enough. I've eaten them every day for the past week for my lunches. Oh, and Diet 7up/Sprite/Sierra Mist. I have always been a cola girl (Diet Pepsi) and have never really cared for the clear soda, but for some reason I can't get enough. Even stopped by Sonic today during Happy Hour and got a Route 44 Diet Sprite with Cherry! Odd...:huh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 14, 2008)

I've got a couple of new kicks. One is borscht. Cold, with sour cream Yeah. Weird!

The other is popcorn with sweet butter. I was doing Jiffy Pop (my microwave is 24 yrs old and can't pop microwave popcorn properly!) but I bought a bag of already popped corn at Trader Joe's. It was white gourmet popcorn and when I put it in a bowl and topped it with melted sweet butter....oooooooooh. I was hooked.

So now I need to get back to TJs as I am out of popcorn!


----------



## chublover350 (Dec 14, 2008)

rockstar PUNCHED the red one :eat2:


----------



## Mishty (Dec 14, 2008)

Egg Rolls and/or PuPu Platters.

Since I've been babysitting the Preggo, waiting for the bursting to happen, I started eating Chinese alot since she lives 4 miles from Asian Palace AND Peking Gourmet.
I haven't went a day without _at least _ 4 eggrolls since November.
And the old Chinese lady keeps adding extra sauces and free dumplings...:smitten:


----------



## Amatrix (Dec 14, 2008)

my kick is wheat crackers, the club kind and then veggie garden cream cheese...
and those new Lindt truffles for the Holiday season- the milk chocolate ones with the super creamy white filling.

and pizza for me too- but like buffalo chicken pizza with a stuffed crust and tons of ranch.:eat2:


----------



## Brandi (Dec 14, 2008)

nacho flavoured corn nuts


----------



## Cors (Dec 14, 2008)

Tubs and tubs of Haagen Dasz and B&Js! The competing supermarkets here had them on half-price, one after the other so I stocked up! 

Not as many flavours available here of course, but still decent!


----------



## Sugar (Dec 14, 2008)

Chocolate covered raisins. The natural foods store has the best and they are on sale for $2.99lb. :eat2:


----------



## Mythik (Dec 15, 2008)

Lately it's been tomato soup, with crackers and peanut butter on the side. There's something about that combination that works. :eat2:


----------



## Rubies (Dec 15, 2008)

honey mustard. it's new to me and i'm loving it. i've been putting it on everything haha :eat1:


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 6, 2009)

All I want to eat lately is Irish Breakfast tea with milk and sugar and a plate of saltine crackers. I have no idea why..I'm not even sick, but I cannot get enough of either of them.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

Tomato sammies! I make toast out of white bread, slather both sides with Bama mayo, add some mild or sharp cheddar and tomato slices.

heaven:eat2:

This summer I ate about 2 a day, because everyone and their granny has a garden down here, but it's cold now, and 'maters are kinda pricey and there no where near as lovely as local ones! :doh:


----------



## Ivy (Jan 16, 2009)

-rice krispies with banana
-chocolate chip cookies 
-sweet potato tempura rolls


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ivy said:


> -rice krispies with banana



I was just coming to post the same thing!! I've had rice krispies with bananas everyday for breakfast for the last 3 weeks! I can NOT get enough of it!!!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Feta cheese, hummous, pita. I swear, I could eat an entire bag of pita if Feta cheese is involved.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2009)

*sigh* Two things that really are not good for me, but I haven't been able to give them up yet. The first are these raspberry licorice logs covered in chocolate. The other is this fudge they make here called brown sugar, or butter, fudge.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 16, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I was just coming to post the same thing!! I've had rice krispies with bananas everyday for breakfast for the last 3 weeks! I can NOT get enough of it!!!



IT IS SO GOOD!!!
i usually eat it for a midnight snack.. i love it!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 17, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> Feta cheese, hummous, pita. I swear, I could eat an entire bag of pita if Feta cheese is involved.



LOL! Me too ... then again I could eat Feta straight out of whatever package came in if I could eat it right now.. :lol:

If you like scrambled eggs and eat them semi-regularly.. crumble some feta on your eggs while they're still in the pan and stir it in but don't let it melt all the way.. just a little bit... Its *awesome*


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 17, 2009)

Shredded mini-wheat cereal with ice-cold soy milk. :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Jan 17, 2009)

Life cereal and ice cold cow juice.:happy:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 17, 2009)

Pickles! Any kind of pickles! XD I eat them out the jar and even drink the pickle juice :blink: People think I have pregnancy cravings  :happy: lol


----------



## MattB (Jan 17, 2009)

For the last month or so it's been Eggo waffles with Nutella and strawberry jam. It used to be PB and J, but I've discovered over the years that you can substitute Nutella in just about anything that needs PB and it gets that much better...

My long time addiction is Wild Berry Skittles though...I've been a "Purple Bag" addict for years...:smitten:


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

Red vines, I could eat forever. Rum and raisin dark chocolate... :smitten:

And all the energy drinks I like.


----------



## bexy (Jan 17, 2009)

Tuna Pasta Bake *nom nom nom*

Mint Matchmakers *nom nom nom NOM!*


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 17, 2009)

Lately it's been Swiss cheese and the Flip-sides crackers. That's for an evening snack while watching TV. Otherwise, I'm just plain hooked on Cheet-ohs Twist Puffs.


----------



## CynPart2 (Jan 17, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Ohhh me too! I cut the squash into chunks, toss the cubes into a plastic bag coated with olive oil, salt, pepper, cinammon & nutmeg & then dump it all into the oven. Add butter as the wedges are roasting. Soooo simple and so good.
> 
> I do the same thing with chunks of sweet potato. Heaven.



What a great recipe! This sounds strange, but squash slices dried in the fridge are pretty good as a snack, because the dehydration intensifies their flavor. (I might add some of your ingredients first next time.)


----------



## Cors (Feb 27, 2009)

My partner and I are developing a monstrous appetite for fast food. Juicy burgers with plasticky cheese, greasy fries, watered down Coke, thick creamy shakes and sickeningly sweet donuts. McDonalds makes us sick every time, but we keep going back for more. 

We are finally going to my favourite gourmet burger joints next week and I can't wait!


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 27, 2009)

Spaghetti at the moment and ... kebabs, I reeeeally enjoy the occasional kebab at the moment


----------



## IdahoCynth (Feb 28, 2009)

Sharp cheddar cheese.


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

Home-made fried rice with bits of everything from the pantry, garden, and leftovers!
YUM...:eat2:


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2009)

Twix bars :eat2:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Feb 28, 2009)

Flat irons. :eat1:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm with you cors its been glazed donuts I can't seem to get enough silly huh?


----------



## QuickFL (Feb 28, 2009)

FiveGuys Cheeseburgers.... I cant stop eating them..


----------



## ladle (Feb 28, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Twix bars :eat2:



The thing with twix is...you feel like you are getting twice the chocolate...they're geniuses!


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 28, 2009)

ladle said:


> The thing with twix is...you feel like you are getting twice the chocolate...they're geniuses!


 

and cookies!


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Can't.....get....away.....from.....the....hot and sour soup!!! I get it by the quart and I even try to throw it in the freezer but if I know it's somewhere in my fridge it calls me.....I must eat it! lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 2, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> Can't.....get....away.....from.....the....hot and sour soup!!! I get it by the quart and I even try to throw it in the freezer but if I know it's somewhere in my fridge it calls me.....I must eat it! lol



Just so ya know - Trader Joe's sells a pretty damn good Hot and Sour soup (in jars). That way you can always have some in your pantry!


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 2, 2009)

Diet Grapefruit pop

good lord I can't get enough!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Mar 3, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Diet Grapefruit pop
> 
> good lord I can't get enough!



Ugh. I want some!


----------



## Weeze (Mar 3, 2009)

I just put hot fudge on top of banana bread.

I died.


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Diet Grapefruit pop
> 
> good lord I can't get enough!



Do you mean Diet Squirt, Fresca, or Shasta Diet Grapefruit? 

(all the above, :eat2


----------



## Chef (Mar 6, 2009)

Target's home brand, Archer Farms, has a line of simmer sauces that I've found to be very very good. Leaning heavily into indian cuisine, I've tried the vindaloo and the tikka masala.

I think I'm going to be on this kick for some time. :eat1:


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 6, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Just so ya know - Trader Joe's sells a pretty damn good Hot and Sour soup (in jars). That way you can always have some in your pantry!



I need to find a Trader Joes around me because I have no clue where there is one close by. I did check out the site and dayuuummm they look like the same tasty lil h'ordourve kinda thingies there. I'm afraid to go...I wanted like everything I saw on their site! lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 6, 2009)

Chef said:


> Do you mean Diet Squirt, Fresca, or Shasta Diet Grapefruit?
> 
> (all the above, :eat2



Nope.

In Vancouver, it's just Diet Grapefruit.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Vegetable stir fry and star crunch cookies by little debbie


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Diet Grapefruit pop
> 
> good lord I can't get enough!



That sounds excellent!!!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 7, 2009)

Aurora1 said:


> I need to find a Trader Joes around me because I have no clue where there is one close by. I did check out the site and dayuuummm they look like the same tasty lil h'ordourve kinda thingies there. I'm afraid to go...I wanted like everything I saw on their site! lol



There's one in Westfield, not sure if that's close enough!


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 7, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> There's one in Westfield, not sure if that's close enough!



gIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRL I see an outing to Trader Joe's sometime in the near future! Ya dig?? lol


----------



## Supercoop (Mar 8, 2009)

Devil dogs and ice cream is the new kick for me!


----------



## GTAFA (Mar 8, 2009)

A friend bought me a jar of spicy anchovies. Wow. I think they're anchovies packed in an oil that has a bit of cayenne or something, to add to the effect.

I've been making frozen mushroom pizzas (which are gentle and mild), with a few anchovies on top. For those who hate anchovies (ha, seated there with those who hate opera or hate gorgonzola), I suppose it sounds unpleasant. For those who like (or LOVE) anchovies, keep your eyes open for them. They don't kick it up a notch; they sit on your face and dance.

And so, while size usually is understood to matter in the dimensions forums, my hat is off to the meek little anchovee. The fish, she is very small. The taste she is very beeeeeg.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 8, 2009)

GTAFA said:


> A friend bought me a jar of spicy anchovies. Wow. I think they're anchovies packed in an oil that has a bit of cayenne or something, to add to the effect.
> 
> I've been making frozen mushroom pizzas (which are gentle and mild), with a few anchovies on top. For those who hate anchovies (ha, seated there with those who hate opera or hate gorgonzola), I suppose it sounds unpleasant. For those who like (or LOVE) anchovies, keep your eyes open for them. They don't kick it up a notch; they sit on your face and dance.
> 
> And so, while size usually is understood to matter in the dimensions forums, my hat is off to the meek little anchovee. The fish, she is very small. The taste she is very beeeeeg.



If I didn't like anchovies before I would certainly revisit them based on this post. Fortunately, I do like anchovies, in moderation. I'll keep my eye out for these gems.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 8, 2009)

Full sugar, full caffeine Coca Cola. I haven't had it in ages and now for the past week I can't stop. It is yummy stuff.


----------



## protuberance (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been on a Buffalo Wings kick for the past 3 months.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 9, 2009)

Entemans just came out with this signature Ultimate Chocolate fudge truffle layer cake. Yeah! I said truffles!!!! Truffles biatch! Well, I will just say it's a peice of choclately goodness all wrapped up in a box! Y'all need to get you some STAT!! lol


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 9, 2009)

^^ Haha you sound so excited!

My latest chocolate thing is wine and champagne filled chocolates!!! Yum :eat2:


----------



## Cors (Mar 9, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> ^^ Haha you sound so excited!
> 
> My latest chocolate thing is wine and champagne filled chocolates!!! Yum :eat2:



Ooooo, please share!


----------



## Suze (Mar 9, 2009)

crayfish salad on toast w/mayo


----------



## Shosh (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine is the same as ever, eating Nutella straight from the jar.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 9, 2009)

fritos dipped in blue cheese dressing


----------



## Orchid (Mar 9, 2009)

Danish blue cheese:eat2:


----------



## katorade (Mar 9, 2009)

It's Reese's Peanut Butter Egg season. Need I say more?


And speaking of eggs, I have been craving a semi-soft boiled egg and roast beef sandwich for days. Sounds a little crazy to some people, but it makes an awesome breakfast sandwich. Think steak and eggs meets tea party meets McMuffin.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's Reese's Peanut Butter Egg season. Need I say more?
> 
> 
> And speaking of eggs, I have been craving a semi-soft boiled egg and roast beef sandwich for days. Sounds a little crazy to some people, but it makes an awesome breakfast sandwich. Think steak and eggs meets tea party meets McMuffin.




I'll admit I have been eyeing the Reeses PB egg thingies since they are out now. I love anything peanut butter! 
I struggle here....should I?...shouldn't I?....will I eat the whole bag? of freakin course! I'm pretty sure it's just a matter of time before I buy em! 
INTERVENTION!!!!


----------



## katorade (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought it was a law that you had to buy a bag of peanut butter eggs when they hit the shelves. I could be wrong, but I don't want to be. Rules are in place for a reason!


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> I thought it was a law that you had to buy a bag of peanut butter eggs when they hit the shelves. I could be wrong, but I don't want to be. Rules are in place for a reason!



Sooooo yer basically sayin if I don't buy em up right away I'm breakin the law. Well! Pfffft! Then....now I KNOW what I need to do! Goin to the store now..ima brb

Thnx for the info


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 9, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> fritos dipped in blue cheese dressing





Orchid said:


> Danish blue cheese:eat2:



At Trader Joe's last week I bought Blue Cheese and Roasted Pecan Dip. It has a cream cheese and sour cream base, and if you like blue cheese...look out! It's great.

I've been eating it with corn chips and with my all time fave Pita Bite crackers. And some seedless green grapes on the side. And a glass of wine!

Quite a treat.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 9, 2009)

Cors said:


> Ooooo, please share!



My pleasure!



katorade said:


> It's Reese's Peanut Butter Egg season. Need I say more?
> 
> 
> And speaking of eggs, I have been craving a semi-soft boiled egg and roast beef sandwich for days. Sounds a little crazy to some people, but it makes an awesome breakfast sandwich. Think steak and eggs meets tea party meets McMuffin.



Hell yes, I love those damned Reese's eggs... and they seem to taste better than any of the other season's shapes; I don't know why... more PB maybe?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 12, 2009)

cheese pizza lunchables.
also..
teddy grahams. 
and..
STRING CHEESE.

i am clearly 7 years old with a bank account and my own apartment.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 12, 2009)

Mexican food..mainly chicken enchiladas or tamales and chips and salsa..

I need an intervention! I could probably eat it everyday!


----------



## katorade (Mar 12, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> My pleasure!
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes, I love those damned Reese's eggs... and they seem to taste better than any of the other season's shapes; I don't know why... more PB maybe?



It's definitely the peanut butter to chocolate ratio. The smaller ones you buy by the bag are the best, because they're not so overly large that they're too rich. Om nom nom!


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 12, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Mexican food..mainly chicken enchiladas or tamales and chips and salsa..
> 
> I need an intervention! I could probably eat it everyday!



MMMMMMMMMM I could totally eat mexican food every day! Especially flautas, fajitas, quesadillas, and burritos! MMMMM 



katorade said:


> It's definitely the peanut butter to chocolate ratio. The smaller ones you buy by the bag are the best, because they're not so overly large that they're too rich. Om nom nom!



Speak for yourself honey, I loveeeeeeee the bigger ones!


----------



## Tracii (Mar 12, 2009)

Cherry cheese cake ice cream.


----------



## katorade (Mar 12, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> MMMMMMMMMM I could totally eat mexican food every day! Especially flautas, fajitas, quesadillas, and burritos! MMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself honey, I loveeeeeeee the bigger ones!



Yeah, but what the little ones lack in size, they make up for in sheer numbers!


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 13, 2009)

katorade said:


> Yeah, but what the little ones lack in size, they make up for in sheer numbers!



Hahahahah but you have to unwrap more! That's bad for the environment


----------



## Tracii (Mar 13, 2009)

I had lunch with a friend today and we had Mexican.It was wonderful.
1 bowl of chips 2 bowls of salsa and the number 12 platter.Oh! Oh! and the the fried ice cream very yummo indeed!


----------



## Van (Mar 13, 2009)

I had a dozen donuts. It took me forever to finish.


----------



## Aurora1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Ivy said:


> cheese pizza lunchables.
> also..
> teddy grahams.
> and..
> ...





cheese pizza lunchables??? Try Pizza Hut Meat Lovers Pan Pizza and then we will talk about intervention. Mmmmkkk?


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Ohhh here are a few more of my 'kicks'...

pepperoni bread (pepperoni baked into the cheesey delicious bread, yum!)

apples n caramel with peanuts (it's like an easy-to-eat caramel apple)

diet coke


----------



## shinyapple (Mar 20, 2009)

I think someone mentioned this item in another thread, but my thing lately has been Banana Nut Cheerios. I don't normally eat cold cereal very often, but I am hooked on this stuff. 

Yes, it totally has an artificial banana taste, but the slight sweetness and the crunchiness with the milk has been my addiction the last week or so. I've gone through two boxes!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I think someone mentioned this item in another thread, but my thing lately has been Banana Nut Cheerios. I don't normally eat cold cereal very often, but I am hooked on this stuff.
> 
> Yes, it totally has an artificial banana taste, but the slight sweetness and the crunchiness with the milk has been my addiction the last week or so. I've gone through two boxes!



I LOVE THEM!! IMHO, I don't think they have an artificial banana taste, I kind of think of it as a creamy banana taste. But they are freaking awesome.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm I might have to try those! I am not usually an artificial banana girl, but Christine did a great job of selling them!

My latest kick is Armenian String Cheese - the real stuff - with the seeds and nice and salty. It's braided - it's not the sticks. When I have the patience I love peeling it into shreds and eating piles of them.

See below. I can't seem to get enough of it.

View attachment 3_cheeses.jpg​


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 20, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> hmmm I might have to try those! I am not usually an artificial banana girl, but Christine did a great job of selling them!
> 
> My latest kick is Armenian String Cheese - the real stuff - with the seeds and nice and salty. It's braided - it's not the sticks. When I have the patience I love peeling it into shreds and eating piles of them.
> 
> ...



Thank you Randi, they really are delicious! And Larry and I used to get that cheese at the Shoprite in Edison. I was dedicated in pulling it apart and then eating the thin strings. This is probably the only food that I chose to buy WITH seeds, because yes, they are a part of the whole experience and flavor.


----------



## MissToodles (Mar 20, 2009)

I was searching for a cookie made without trans fats and corn syrup. I found Lambertz lemon cookies at Walgreens. In fact, they had a bunch of European imports and cheap as well. 8 servings cost only 99 cents. Very tart, with a hint of sweetness and a nice chewy-soft texture. Can't get enough of them this week.






Also, every time I visit my uni's cafeteria, I need to get a plate of the bean curd in garlic sauce. I ended up eating it because their chicken dishes are terrible, all cartilige and flabby texture. And I like dark meat! 

I know I can make something equally good at home, but I just love the rice that comes with it. Maybe I need to invest in a rice cooker...


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 21, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> hmmm I might have to try those! I am not usually an artificial banana girl, but Christine did a great job of selling them!
> 
> My latest kick is Armenian String Cheese - the real stuff - with the seeds and nice and salty. It's braided - it's not the sticks. When I have the patience I love peeling it into shreds and eating piles of them.
> 
> ...



Where do you get this cheese, SVS? Looks interesting, and I've never seen it.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 21, 2009)

I am back on the Haribo gummi strawberries. I need help. Please, won't somebody help me?


----------



## katorade (Mar 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am back on the Haribo gummi strawberries. I need help. Please, won't somebody help me?




I'll go to a Haribo Anonymous meeting with you. I can pack away twin cherries and black licorice wheels like they were popcorn.:wubu:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 22, 2009)

TearInYourHand said:


> Where do you get this cheese, SVS? Looks interesting, and I've never seen it.



In grocery stores with a decent cheese department. I got this batch at Wegman's - are you near one?

Btw, off topic (but hey, not really). Today I went with a friend to a winery and had a tasting. I bought 3 bottles! Maybe wine will be my next kick??


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 22, 2009)

Recently was on donuts and still remain on brownies, of which I just don't get tired.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 22, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> hmmm I might have to try those! I am not usually an artificial banana girl, but Christine did a great job of selling them!
> 
> My latest kick is Armenian String Cheese - the real stuff - with the seeds and nice and salty. It's braided - it's not the sticks. When I have the patience I love peeling it into shreds and eating piles of them.
> 
> ...



Want! :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm currently addicted to McDonald's Sweet Tea..... ughhhh.... I MUST have at least ONE per day..... :wubu:

I'm obsessed!!


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 22, 2009)

katorade said:


> I'll go to a Haribo Anonymous meeting with you. I can pack away twin cherries and black licorice wheels like they were popcorn.:wubu:



Likewise with the cherries. Although I admit I am primarily a Haribo Peaches fiend!


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 24, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> In grocery stores with a decent cheese department. I got this batch at Wegman's - are you near one?
> 
> Btw, off topic (but hey, not really). Today I went with a friend to a winery and had a tasting. I bought 3 bottles! Maybe wine will be my next kick??



Oh la la. Enjoy your wine! What kinds did you get?

I am in DC, and I think that there is a Wegman's near me....just outside the city in Virginia. I've been meaning to go for some time now, and now I've got a concrete reason. Maybe this weekend!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 24, 2009)

Greek salad, no onions, extra feta!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 24, 2009)

Normally I hate sandwiches, unless they're warm or even subway sandwiches (because I love piling crap on top of a sandwich) but right now I'm digging my cheese (White American or White Sharp Cheddar), meat (peppered turkey or roast beef), miracle whip, and cracked wheat bread sandwiches. I love going to the deli and picking out stuff that they slice for you and stuff.


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm really into chocolate and sushi right now. There's nothing better for me to make you not think about deceptions :eat2:


----------



## Esther (Mar 25, 2009)

Subway veggie and swiss sandwiches. They aren't that great, I don't know why I need to eat these three times a week.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Apr 1, 2009)

shinyapple said:


> I think someone mentioned this item in another thread, but my thing lately has been Banana Nut Cheerios. I don't normally eat cold cereal very often, but I am hooked on this stuff.
> 
> Yes, it totally has an artificial banana taste, but the slight sweetness and the crunchiness with the milk has been my addiction the last week or so. I've gone through two boxes!



Banana Nut Cheerios?! Where have I been?! I love bananas, my favorite fruit, and my 2nd favorite cereal is Banana Nut Crunch (1st fave is Reese's PB Puffs). I haven't seen Banana Cheerios but now I will definitely be on the lookout!


----------



## altered states (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoopie pies - sort of like Devil Dogs but in sandwich form and somehow a little more wholesome-seeming. The NY Times last week ran a delicious-looking feature on the front page of their food section and probably not coincidentally I saw a big display of them at the market that evening. I bought four and though they're a little rich to eat more than one at a time, I went through them all over the next few days.


----------



## Brandi (Apr 1, 2009)

Butter pecan ice cream with extra caramel sauce


----------



## katorade (Apr 1, 2009)

Yagööt!

http://www.yagootyogurt.com/


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 1, 2009)

Krispy Kreme doughnuts... I never ever liked doughnuts before I had these, now I'm addicted ; _ ;


----------



## Cors (Apr 2, 2009)

Oooo Krispy Kremes are awesome! They have so many more exciting flavours in the US though. I hope they bring back their delightful strawberry thingy for the summer!

I have been eating a crazy amount of mangoes lately. They are so difficult to come by for most of the year and now they're just so cheap!


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 2, 2009)

peaches, cherries, and strawberries.

num


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 2, 2009)

truffles, harry and david. thanks boyfriend!


----------



## edino (Apr 2, 2009)

My latest kick is milk chocolate bars I absolutely love them and cannot stay away from it.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 2, 2009)

Easter candy, of course.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 4, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> truffles, harry and david. thanks boyfriend!



Yummm those are delicious! I've never met a Harry and David treat I didn't like!


My latest kick is fresh sliced strawberries with Columbo Light Vanilla yogurt. mmmmmmm


----------



## rainyday (Apr 4, 2009)

Pita paninis made by stuffing a whole wheat pita, then putting it in a non-stick pan on medium-high for 1-2 minutes on both sides. I weight it with a plate. You just have to watch so it doesn't burn. 

The inside gets melty and the pita part gets crispy. It's like a fast, cheap, healthier hot pocket. To stuff it, don't cut the pita in half, just make enough of a cut in one of the sides for an opening. My favorite right now is sliced swiss, fresh spinach and sauteed mushrooms or onions,

The plural of paninis looks just wrong, doesn't it? Like you've either misspelled penis or pannis.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 6, 2009)

Right now I have two favorite foods that I keep going to. First angel hair pasta. I rarely used to make it and now that is all that I want.

Second is honey yogurt that you stir up from the bottom. Our local store brand is divine. It is awesome.

And I have a major craving for some good bakery donuts which are hard to come by down here since we are not known for good bakeries. But someday I will get some and enjoy the heck out of them.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2009)

Spring rolls. I got these HUGE spring roll wrappers that allow me to make thick burrito like spring rolls. So yummers!! It's one of my spring/summer foods. So light and tasty!


----------



## Cors (Apr 13, 2009)

Korean food! Particularly _bibimbap_ - plain rice served in a hot stone bowl with seasoned vegetables, Korean chilli paste, raw meat and a fried egg on top, mixed together before serving.


----------



## Friday (Apr 14, 2009)

Asparagus, asparagus and more asparagus. This time of year when it's locally harvested and $.99-$1.49lb, I just can't eat enough of it. Who cares if it makes you piddle spring green.


----------



## mediaboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Vegan chicken and waffles


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got off a Coffee Bean and Tea Leaf Vanilla Coffee Ice Blended kick. I gained two pounds last week because of it!


----------



## edino (Apr 16, 2009)

For some reason I had given in to my weakness again: KFC. I managed almost a 2/3 of a bucked and a large portion of Onion rings. KFC comes with me in waves....


----------



## Mishty (Apr 16, 2009)

The DFM(Discount Food Mart) is a 7-11 type store that has XYZoo's Chocodile Chocolate drink. It's like a gallon of Yoo-hoo but *better*. I can't find any photos or links about it, so I snapped a quick shot from my fridge. It's less than half full and I only bought it at 12:00 :blush:
Good thing it's only a $1.79 a gallon.... 

View attachment 0416091517.jpg


----------



## toni (Apr 17, 2009)

Very addicting. 

View attachment cookies.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

toni said:


> Very addicting.



When I worked in the Ironbound section of Newark, my Portuguese coworkers used to make a YUMMY cake with these cookies. Not sure of the ingredients, but I know they layered the cookies, and added cool whip between the layers. Not sure what else. The cookies got moist and tasted like cake. Soooooo good! I should google this.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Apr 17, 2009)

My breakfast kick lately is: 1 strawberry Ego waffle with strawberry cream cheese topped with sliced strawberries = OMG YUM!!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I didn't find the recipe, but I found this - and it sounds great! Sorry for going off topic.

No-Bake Lime Refrigerator Cake (from Recipezaar: link to recipe)
It only takes only four ingredients, does not require any cooking or baking, and is deliciously refreshing. 

10 min | 10 min prep

SERVES 8

* 1 cup fresh lime juice
* 1 (12 ounce) can evaporated milk
* 1 (14 ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
* 50 packaged cookies (use Mexican "maria" cookies or any thin, bland, dry cookie such as vanilla wafers)

1. Blend the two types of milk with the lime juice until well combined.
2. In a bottom of 9-inch round baking dish (or other shape of similar volume), place a layer of cookies. Cover as much of the bottom of the dish as you can. (You may need to break some of the cookies and use little pieces to fit between the whole cookies.).
3. Pour about one fifth of the milk/juice mixture over the cookies and spread evenly.
4. Repeat layers of cookies and milk mixture until ingredients run out. Have the top layer be milk mixture.
5. Cover and refrigerate several hours or overnight. The liquid will be absorbed by the cookies, leaving layers of softened cookies interspersed with creamy sweet goodness.
6. When ready to serve, cut into wedges or squares. If desired, top with fresh or canned fruit.


----------



## toni (Apr 17, 2009)

That sounds yummy SVS, I am going to attempt it. 

I can't believe I have lived in the Ironbound for over 26 years and never heard of it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Apr 17, 2009)

toni said:


> That sounds yummy SVS, I am going to attempt it.
> 
> I can't believe I have lived in the Ironbound for over 26 years and never heard of it.



You know...I think the recipe was Maria Cookies, Vanilla pudding and Cool Whip. Just layer it and it turns into a cake in a few hours. I am going to try to get the real recipe. I am determined!


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 17, 2009)

I been having a huge need for Oreo cakester and cold milk. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## toni (Apr 18, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> You know...I think the recipe was Maria Cookies, Vanilla pudding and Cool Whip. Just layer it and it turns into a cake in a few hours. I am going to try to get the real recipe. I am determined!



That sounds even better!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Apr 18, 2009)

If you guys ever want to eat something delicious that is made similar to what you are describing you should try this:

Layer Pepperidge Farm chessmen cookies in a 13x9 pan, top with vanilla pudding, then sliced bananas. You should end up with two to three layers. Then on top, spread some whipped cream. If you want, you can drizzle some Hershey's syrup on top. Put it in the fridge for a few hours to let it get all nice and blended and combined. It is DELICIOUS!


----------



## Cors (Apr 19, 2009)

Chocolate milk! So soothing and helpful in getting those calories in when I couldn't eat properly and I looove the taste! The oat version is great too, adds a lovely twist.


----------



## ladle (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm addicted to COLD KFC chicken. It actually does taste better the next day cold than it did the night before while hot and slimey/greasy. I know the grease is still there but it just seems to taste a lot better.
Went out for a big night out with friends last night, brought some KFC home in the taxi. Awoke the next day to find the Treasure Chest of Chicken in my fridge.
YUM:eat2:


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 21, 2009)

edino said:


> For some reason I had given in to my weakness again: KFC. I managed almost a 2/3 of a bucked and a large portion of Onion rings. KFC comes with me in waves....



i totally get what you are saying.
i despise KFC then all the sudden it is all i eat for like a week at home.

and yes... it is just as tasty cold.

honey mustard and onion pretzel nibs.
om.
i have been eating them the last 2 days now and cant seem to get enough.


----------



## edino (Apr 22, 2009)

Sitting behind the PC with a beer, I'm right now on my 2nd family bar of chocolate and have a delicious Carrot Cake waiting for me in the fridge.....


----------



## MisticalMisty (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't find a good picture. I'm now addicted to Target's Archer Farm Wasabi and Mustard Kettle Chips..

OMG

SO FLIPPING GOOD!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 26, 2009)

Today I found Doritos Pizza and Ranch chips 2 flavors in one bag kinda thing.

I have a feeling I'm going to gain weight this week.


----------



## Actor4hire (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, for a while it was Girl Scout cookies. (Samoa's) Now it is pretty much anything that isn't nailed down...


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Apr 29, 2009)

Garlic and Parmesan Cheez-its. An orgasm in every bite.


----------



## Malfiore (Apr 29, 2009)

A toasted buttered english muffin with a scrambled egg w/ mixed red pepper add a slice of lean baked (until crispy) Sara Lee honey ham with mild cheddar on top.
Excellent and filling breakfast sandwich.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 29, 2009)

chunky peanut butter and jelly sandwiches


I eat smooth peanut butter too for all you haterz.


<3


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Apr 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> chunky peanut butter and jelly sandwiches
> 
> 
> I eat smooth peanut butter too for all you haterz.
> ...



I only like chunky for recipes with proper food... or cookies. Cookies need chunky pb.

Smooth is for pb&j or pb& fluff sandwiches. 

I stand firm on this. 

My latest kick: Montilio's cupcakes. Not exciting but amazing and tasty. My favorite Irish bakery closed down, so I started finding treasures elsewhere.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 30, 2009)

One of these. Half embarrassed to admit it, but I love it and often make at least one meal a day in it, especially sandwiches.


----------



## wistful (May 2, 2009)

Lately, it's been almonds for me specifically Blue diamond bold flavored almonds in the flavors wasabi & soy sauce and jalapeno smokehouse.So yummy..sometimes I even eat them as part of breakfast.I was never 
a huge fan of almonds and I only purchased these because I was looking for a replacement for my beloved pistachios during the pistachio recall/scare a few weeks back.Now I love them!! If only I could get my hands on the elusive Maui garlic & onion flavor..can't find these anywhere I've looked!


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 2, 2009)

rainyday said:


> One of these. Half embarrassed to admit it, but I love it and often make at least one meal a day in it, especially sandwiches.



Rainy, you must have missed my thread about this machine and how much I wanted to buy it but was unsure if it would be worth the money and counterspace for such an appliance. Do you love yours? What do you make in it? Can you do healthy stuff too? I'd love to hear about your experience with it. (BTW I didn't end up buying one but still considering it.)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56417


----------



## toni (May 2, 2009)

I can't stuff enough of these in my mouth!

Soooooooooo good. 

View attachment traderjoes.jpg


----------



## Butterbelly (May 2, 2009)

I seriously can't get enough of Mexican Food lately, especially Del Taco on Wednesday nights, when it's half price taco night here.


----------



## rainyday (May 5, 2009)

Genarose54 said:


> Rainy, you must have missed my thread about this machine and how much I wanted to buy it but was unsure if it would be worth the money and counterspace for such an appliance. Do you love yours? What do you make in it? Can you do healthy stuff too? I'd love to hear about your experience with it. (BTW I didn't end up buying one but still considering it.)



I did see it--it was what made me go look at the site and decide to try one. Was planning to post after I'd tried it a while longer. My answer's yes though. I like it a lot so far. Haven't tried any of the included recipes yet and probably won't because they seem heavy on processed foods, but I've found it useful for lots of the everyday foods I already eat. I make omelets and poached eggs in it, lots of grilled sandwiches, quick fajitas (with pre-cooked meat), quesadillas, etc. Tonight I cooked frozen potstickers in it and liked them better than when I make them in a pan. I just put in about 1/2 an inch of water, then threw them in and let them cook/steam until the water was gone. I can see cooking garden burgers, hamburgers, hash browns or sausages in it too--stuff like that. Haven't tried using it for veggies yet.

The footprint of it is fine--it's actually fairly small. Whatever heat setting they have it set at, it hasn't burned anything yet. The things I don't like about it are that while the shaped pans are removable and can go through the dishwasher the main round cook surface isn't. It's not too much of a problem to just wipe it out though and when cheese or something has stuck in there I've just water on the cooking surface, boiled it for a minute then dumped it, and anything on it unsticks quickly. It'd also be nice if there were variable heat settings on it, so you could warm stuff.

It's smallish, so it probably wouldn't work for main family meals, but it's good for snacks in general or meals for a 1-2 person household. By the time you add in shipping it seems a little overpriced, but personally I'm happy with the value I'm getting from it.


----------



## rainyday (May 6, 2009)

Just amending to say that yesterday I threw some frozen cod fillets in it (just plain ones from TJs) and they came out great and moister than when I broil them. Didn't add anything to them but a little lemon butter when they were done.


----------



## Chef (May 6, 2009)

Chili. And all the variations. Chili dogs, Cinncinnate Style Chili, With cornbread, Chili Enchiladas, chili burritos, chili nachos, chiliburgers, beanie weenie, pork chili colorado with corn tortillas, taco soup, white chicken chili, chili gazpacho, chili tamale pie, chili shepherd's pie, chili mac, chili wagonwheel, and vegetarian chili. :blink: :eat2:


----------



## rainyday (May 8, 2009)

Tried this for the first time this week. Bliss! Totally smooth, creamy and rich. It's a fair trade product too.


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 8, 2009)

Chef said:


> Chili. And all the variations. Chili dogs, Cinncinnate Style Chili, With cornbread, Chili Enchiladas, chili burritos, chili nachos, chiliburgers, beanie weenie, pork chili colorado with corn tortillas, taco soup, white chicken chili, chili gazpacho, chili tamale pie, chili shepherd's pie, chili mac, chili wagonwheel, and vegetarian chili. :blink: :eat2:



Chili spaghetti?


----------



## patfahan (May 8, 2009)

I love both Chocolate ! milk!


----------



## wistful (May 8, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Tried this for the first time this week. Bliss! Totally smooth, creamy and rich. It's a fair trade product too.





I'm going to have try and find myself one of these bars,I've had bad luck with the last couple of milk chocolate bars(dagoba.. yuck) I've tried.I know that milk chocolate is often looked down upon in foodee circles as somehow less sophisticated but I truly prefer it to dark.I think it's a texture thing..dark chocolate just doesn't have that great,unctuous mouthfeel that milk chocolate does.


----------



## Chef (May 9, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Chili spaghetti?



Cinncinnati-Style is technically chili on top of spaghetti. All covered with cheese


----------



## rainyday (May 9, 2009)

wistful said:


> I'm going to have try and find myself one of these bars,I've had bad luck with the last couple of milk chocolate bars(dagoba.. yuck) I've tried.



I actually like Dagoba, too, so maybe I'm not a tasting match for you? lol

I like the Divine stuff better though. It's much creamier and more what I associate with European style chocolate. I like milk chocolate much better than dark too.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Tried this for the first time this week. Bliss! Totally smooth, creamy and rich. It's a fair trade product too.



I sometimes go for this DIVINE one when in the mood for a real milky sugary fix....and the bar is not overlarge or too pricey.....cos once it's opened it's all going down the hatch ! but much prefer the milk chocolate flavour from 'Green and Black's' as it is still a milk choccy but it has loads more cocoa and packs a bit more punch !

Have to be in the mood for dark and have never found anything as good as a dark choccy santa I got reduced down to pence after Xmas many moons ago and the choc was so claggy and rich that it sort of stuck your mouth together and left a dark powdery stain on your lips.....i often think of it with great nostalgia ! 

View attachment milk choc.jpg


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (May 9, 2009)

On a more savoury note, I am currently mad for the following little ensemble....

Take a sesame seed ryevita and spread thinly with Ikea's excessively salty cod roe paste and top with dollops of sunblush tomato cottage cheese and then blob on some extra sun dried tomatoes [ the ones kept in olive oil ] and add cracked black pepper to taste.

I hear some peeps turning their noses up at what could be termed 2 diet ingredients but fear ye not , this snack is crunchy punchy and creamy and just writing about it is getting my juices flowing.....so see ya later....off to fix my fix !


----------



## Esther (May 17, 2009)

I cannot stop drinking soy milk!! I never gave it a fair chance in the past, but I tried it on a whim last week and now I'm absolutely hooked.


----------



## Cors (May 17, 2009)

I love soymilk too, especially the flavoured ones! You should check out rice and oat milk too if you haven't already.


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

I recently discovered chocolate almond milk at Trader Joes. Very yummy.


----------



## Esther (May 17, 2009)

Cors said:


> I love soymilk too, especially the flavoured ones! You should check out rice and oat milk too if you haven't already.



Never heard of it, I'll check it out!!!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 17, 2009)

Chef said:


> Cinncinnati-Style is technically chili on top of spaghetti. All covered with cheese



skyline chili???? :eat2: :eat2: :eat2:


O.M.G. :smitten:


to DIE for!!

that.is.all


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

I opened a jar (Costco size) of marinated artichoke hearts to go in a pasta salad for a 24 party tomorrow. Now I can't quit eating them. So good, but I am going to be in a world of hurt if I don't stop...


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

Friday said:


> I opened a jar (Costco size) of marinated artichoke hearts to go in a pasta salad for a 24 party tomorrow. Now I can't quit eating them. So good, but I am going to be in a world of hurt if I don't stop...



oh man, that sounds good! What's a 24 party?


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> oh man, that sounds good! What's a 24 party?



D and the neighbor are hooked on the show 24. Tomorrow is the season ending 2 hour episode so the neighbor's going to grill ribs, D's bring the salad, everyone's bringing something and they're going to make a party of it (while I'm at work, whine, whine ).


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 17, 2009)

Friday said:


> D and the neighbor are hooked on the show 24. Tomorrow is the season ending 2 hour episode so the neighbor's going to grill ribs, D's bring the salad, everyone's bringing something and they're going to make a party of it (while I'm at work, whine, whine ).



ohhhh...DUH! I should have figured that out! That sucks that you won't be there


----------



## rainyday (May 19, 2009)

Gussied up grilled cheese: Monterey Jack, course ground Dijon mustard and roasted asparagus on toasted Ezekiel bread. With a cup of split pea soup on the side.

A local fast food chain in town has been having a special on asparagus and melted mozz on white sourdough, but it's too mushy, flimsy and bland. Much better with the kick of mustard and a heartier, more rustic bread.


----------



## disaster117 (May 19, 2009)

Kraft macaroni and cheese. The regular old box kind. I cannot get enough of it. I think I must've had 5 boxes of it last week, no joke. I'm addicted.


----------



## Friday (May 23, 2009)

That Foodgawker.com site that kmdkml posted. So many new things to try, things I'd never have thought of. Banana bread with toasted coconut, pecans and a caramel swirl? Oh my ghod.

I'll be making the crockpot Korean barbecue pork spare ribs this weekend for sure. And I'll cruise the site daily because they have dozens of new recipes every day. Oh yeah, the ricotta gnocchi in browned butter sauce too. :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 23, 2009)

Friday..that site is the devil  I've been looking at it for a year now..and it's killer.


My latest kick....Tamales. OMG...I've had them like 4 times this week..

I want them naked too...no chili or any other mess on top of them..because I LOOOVVVEEE the taste of the masa *sp?*

*sigh*


I want some now!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 5, 2009)

My latest kick? A crepemaker opened up in beautiful downtown Burbank.

Yup.

So today I ordered a Mexi crepe which is chicken, spices, cilantro, salsa, cheddar-jack cheese, tomatoes, guacamole, and sour cream. (I ordered it with no guacamole and no tomatoes.) The salsa is pace, very good.

Below that is two pics of the To Die For, which is normally made: bananas, strawberries, nutella, and cheesecake, optional whipped cream on top. I got it made with dulce de leche instead of nutella because I dislike nutella.

They were delicious. 

View attachment mexicrepe.jpg


View attachment untouchedtodieforcrepe.jpg


View attachment insideofthetodiefor.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2009)

OMG FLW - that really is to die for! And I think it would be MUCH better with the dulce de leche. Good choice!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 6, 2009)

I will take all the Nutella you ladies are passing up. Oh man, those crepes look so good. 
When hubby went away a few weeks ago, there was a crepe place in the mall and I kept trying to get him to go. I don't know why, he doesn't really like them (which is why he didn't go) and it isn't like *I* was going to get to eat it.


----------



## Cors (Jun 6, 2009)

Shaaaare the crepes! 

D_A_Bunny, maybe he is put off by the smell? My partner is super picky and simply refuses to go near me after I eat something he hates (most foods really).


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2009)

I ate at Crepemaker again today.

And just now I had: Cheeseburger Hot Pocket, and Screamin' Dill Pringles.


OMG I love junk food.


My jenny counselor is not going to be thrilled with me this week.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 9, 2009)

Cors said:


> Shaaaare the crepes!
> 
> D_A_Bunny, maybe he is put off by the smell? My partner is super picky and simply refuses to go near me after I eat something he hates (most foods really).



I don't think it is the smell as much as the fact that you take something dry and add something wet. He does not like a lot of gravies, sauces, condiments or wet things. He would probably just want to eat the crepe plain.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> He does not like a lot of gravies, sauces, condiments or wet things.



You have my deepest of condolences.




I am so sorry to bring this to the Foodie forum...but...the bunny set that up so perfectly


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 9, 2009)

mossystate said:


> You have my deepest of condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two seconds after typing that I just knew that I was asking for it. Thanks for delivering. See, back to food.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 9, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I don't think it is the smell as much as the fact that you take something dry and add something wet. He does not like a lot of gravies, sauces, condiments or wet things. He would probably just want to eat the crepe plain.



Bunny, you can pour a delicious sauce or gravy over a baked army boot and I'll gnaw on it.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 9, 2009)

Cap'n Crunch's *Choco Crunch.* 

Man, this be-otch is simply NUTS! The flavor is pure chocolate! I don't mean it has a chocolate flavor, I mean it tastes like pure chocolate! The texture alone will drive you bananas! But the REAL treat is the chocolate milk that will magically and deliciously appear in your bowl! 

Sadly it's hard as hell to find. I found a box at the overstocked food store (do you folks have those in your town?). I went back and got another. Finish that and went and got another--but sadly they went bye-bye! 

Guess who's buying a crate next time they come around?


----------



## Ivy (Jun 10, 2009)

granola! i am addicted.


----------



## sugar and spice (Jun 10, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Cap'n Crunch's *Choco Crunch.*
> 
> Man, this be-otch is simply NUTS! The flavor is pure chocolate! I don't mean it has a chocolate flavor, I mean it tastes like pure chocolate! The texture alone will drive you bananas! But the REAL treat is the chocolate milk that will magically and deliciously appear in your bowl!
> 
> ...



OMG!!!! WANT!!!! Oh wow I just had a thought you could mix some Chocolate Cap'n Crunch and some Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch now that would probably be crazy good.:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## jjgourmet2002 (Jun 10, 2009)

I have been on a chocolate milk kick lately too. The Berkeley Farms is the best I can find here in California.

Unless I make my own the old fashioned way using lots of Hershey's Syrup, in fact, I think I will give that a whirl and let you guys know...


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 10, 2009)

so my latest food kick lately has been these wraps from Supernatural Market in my town. Spinach wrap, boars head chicken, muenster cheese, avocado, lettuce, tomato, onions, olives, and mucho mayo.... (thats what I order anyways...)... Sounds simple enough but just the way they do it is so delicious, and its under 4 bucks for a gigantic wrap! I'd eat them all day every day if I had the money for it lol.. great with kettle cooked salt and pepper potato chips and a coke. Oh and the cheesecake brownies are simply amazing too.. but a lil expensive  well thats what my kick's been lately, for the past month or 2 or so


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 11, 2009)

The new Chicken Burrito at Taco Bell. It is on the value menu. The chicken is better than their regular chicken (I think) and the rice is tasty and it has an avocado ranch dressing. No real avocado, but the thought is there. Really, really good.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 11, 2009)

tofu fried rice.. i don't even like fried rice, but lately i can't stop eating it.

also, quorn chick'n nuggets & bbq sauce with canned peaches on the side. yum yum yum


----------



## Weeze (Jun 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> The new Chicken Burrito at Taco Bell. It is on the value menu. The chicken is better than their regular chicken (I think) and the rice is tasty and it has an avocado ranch dressing. No real avocado, but the thought is there. Really, really good.



OMG YES.
It beats the cheesey double beef burrito.


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jun 11, 2009)

I've started making Triscuit nachos almost every afternoon before work or late night after work. Triscuits, monterey jack cheese, throw them in the oven or microwave till the cheese melts, and eat with salsa. Kickass.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> The new Chicken Burrito at Taco Bell. It is on the value menu. The chicken is better than their regular chicken (I think) and the rice is tasty and it has an avocado ranch dressing. No real avocado, but the thought is there. Really, really good.



see, the gross chicken aspect is what i was scared of... every time I get chicken at taco bell, its always very dry, stringy, and pretty much disgusting.
I'm going to have to try this. I thought it looked yummy but was a lil scared.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I've started making Triscuit nachos almost every afternoon before work or late night after work. Triscuits, monterey jack cheese, throw them in the oven or microwave till the cheese melts, and eat with salsa. Kickass.



I loove monterey jack cheese. Sounds pretty tasty, except the triscuit part lol... I'd just use a regular tortilla chip or maybe a crunchy baked pita.. yumm the possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> My latest kick? A crepemaker opened up in beautiful downtown Burbank.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...



sounds so amazing. I wish we had delicious food like that up in connecticut


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 11, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> see, the gross chicken aspect is what i was scared of... every time I get chicken at taco bell, its always very dry, stringy, and pretty much disgusting.
> I'm going to have to try this. I thought it looked yummy but was a lil scared.



I know what you mean. But they even say they are using different chicken recipe and it is soooo much better. You really should try it. Man, I wish I had one or three right now.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 11, 2009)

Tuna melts with Tillamook cheddar and sweet relish on Ezekiel bread.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I know what you mean. But they even say they are using different chicken recipe and it is soooo much better. You really should try it. Man, I wish I had one or three right now.



definitely! I'm actually probably gonna get a few for lunch tomorrow! hell i'll probably end up going there tonight.. you got me going on something here lol


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 11, 2009)

feta stuffed olives.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 11, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> feta stuffed olives.



droooooooooooool


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 11, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> feta stuffed olives.



never had it but it contains 2 of my fave foods... feta and olives yumm!!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 11, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Tuna melts with Tillamook cheddar and sweet relish on Ezekiel bread.



I LOVE tuna melts and have always dreamed of the day that I get my grubby little fingers on some Tillamook cheddar, but please do explain, what is Ezekiel bread?


----------



## Cors (Jun 11, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> feta stuffed olives.



That just triggered a craving! Out to get some tomorrow. 

I am eating so much cured meat binge lately. Assorted ham, salami, sausages... yum!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 12, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I LOVE tuna melts and have always dreamed of the day that I get my grubby little fingers on some Tillamook cheddar, but please do explain, what is Ezekiel bread?



Ezekiel bread is a bread made from whole, sprouted grains. More about it at that link. I think it's flourless. I used to think it was too rough, but I've grown to love it. It's best toasted. It's in the fridge section of natural food stores, and Safeway carries it too.

Do you have a Costco card? Might be because Tillamook is local, but the Costco here sells several of their cheeses. Maybe they sell it nationwide?


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 12, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> OMG!!!! WANT!!!! Oh wow I just had a thought you could mix some Chocolate Cap'n Crunch and some Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch now that would probably be crazy good.:eat1::eat1::eat1:



Oh my lord, that idea is off the heesy! Only thing is, Choco Chrunch is quite a bit softer than those hard tasty Cap'n Crunch PB balls, so the PBs would probably dominate. Not that that's a bad thing.


----------



## msbard90 (Jun 12, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> definitely! I'm actually probably gonna get a few for lunch tomorrow! hell i'll probably end up going there tonight.. you got me going on something here lol



So, I ended up trying those chicken burrito deals last night. All I have to say is yumm!! I wouldn't get them every day, but if I ever stop by taco bell, I would definitely add it to the tab. Thanks!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 12, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Ezekiel bread is a bread made from whole, sprouted grains. More about it at that link. I think it's flourless. I used to think it was too rough, but I've grown to love it. It's best toasted. It's in the fridge section of natural food stores, and Safeway carries it too.
> 
> Do you have a Costco card? Might be because Tillamook is local, but the Costco here sells several of their cheeses. Maybe they sell it nationwide?



OOH, that bread sounds yummy. I will have to keep my eyes open for it. I wonder if they sell that cheese at Sam's club. Thanks Rainy!


----------



## rainyday (Jun 12, 2009)

I hope you find both of them, Bunny.

Also:

_Faux Mochas_. A couple tablespoons of milk chocolate chips added to a large mug of hot coffee, stir, then add milk. I'm Hooverizing. (Anyone else have parents/grandparents who often used that term?)


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 12, 2009)

For lunch as of late ( I can eat the same thing day in and day out)

hummus on sourdough bread with red onion, arugula or butter lettuce, tomato, cucumber and sharp provolone. Having one for dinner tonight, but I don't have any onion


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 12, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Ezekiel bread is a bread made from whole, sprouted grains. More about it at that link. I think it's flourless. I used to think it was too rough, but I've grown to love it. It's best toasted. It's in the fridge section of natural food stores, and Safeway carries it too.
> 
> Do you have a Costco card? Might be because Tillamook is local, but the Costco here sells several of their cheeses. Maybe they sell it nationwide?



I love Ezekial bread. I have some cinnamon raisin and regular in the freezer now.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen a cinnamon version...just regular and sesame and hot dog/hamburger buns. I'll have to look for it.


----------



## Chef (Jun 14, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Ezekiel bread is a bread made from whole, sprouted grains. More about it at that link. I think it's flourless. I used to think it was too rough, but I've grown to love it. It's best toasted. It's in the fridge section of natural food stores, and Safeway carries it too.
> 
> Do you have a Costco card? Might be because Tillamook is local, but the Costco here sells several of their cheeses. Maybe they sell it nationwide?



Yes, Tillamook has hit the bigtime. I can find blocks of their cheese even in Houston, where their Extra Sharp Cheddar is most appreciated.


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Tuna melts with Tillamook cheddar and sweet relish on Ezekiel bread.



Mmmmm, Tillamook. I think that's what really started my cheese addiction when I was a kid and Mom used to buy it for my Dad.


----------



## SuperMishe (Jun 14, 2009)

From Dunkin Donuts - Toasted Multigrain Bagel with Peanut Butter and a banana (from home!).


----------



## katorade (Jun 14, 2009)

Whoever invented these is a real asshole. I'm tryin' to lose weight here!! Stop tempting me with buttery pretzely deliciousness!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 14, 2009)

Honey Nut Cheerios- I've had a bowl every day this week, sometimes twice or three times a day.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 14, 2009)

Pita bread. Mainly sandwiches like a nice Yee-roh.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 14, 2009)

S'mores.

Sum-mo-aahhhssss.

I have been making them almost every evening, after dinner. I really love a slightly charred marshmallow; when the heat creates a thin, hard casing and keeps the inside gooey and delicious. Yep, love it.


----------



## phatmariposa (Jun 18, 2009)

Friday said:


> Mmmmm, Tillamook. I think that's what really started my cheese addiction when I was a kid and Mom used to buy it for my Dad.



Tillamook is SCRUMPTIOUS! It's the closest I've ever tasted to the best cheese this is...you won't believe me, but....government cheese. LOL. My grandfather used to volunteer at the local CAP office and take food boxes to the needy. They would send him home with a food box for volunteering, and the cheese block was literally the size of a loaf of bread. I'm not sure if anyone else would remember them, but THAT WAS THE BEST CHEESE EVER!


----------



## BMOC (Jun 18, 2009)

I found a new pizza place right up the street from me. Not exactly new just new to me. The slices are nice and wide and they cheese and sauce are perfect. Been eating there about five days a week now.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2009)

Green salsa (mild, because I'm a wuss).

Even put it in my grilled cheese sandwich today with monterey jack. Adds a great little kick.


----------



## Cors (Jun 24, 2009)

Sangria, homemade with plenty of fruit, a tiny bit of wine (I react badly to reds), Strawberry Ribena and Sprite.


----------



## katorade (Jun 24, 2009)

Cors said:


> Sangria, homemade with plenty of fruit, a tiny bit of wine (I react badly to reds), Strawberry Ribena and Sprite.




Have you ever tried a white wine sangria made with tropical fruit? To die for!


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2009)

baked potatoes, sliced open then topped with a thick chili-garlic sauce and then low fat plain yogurt. The tastes blend just ridiculously well....so much so that we are once again out of chili-garlic sauce and low fat yogurt :doh:


----------



## rainyday (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm trying that tonight, Ed! I have some baked potatoes in the fridge to use up.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jun 25, 2009)

I am hopelessly addicted to the Lindt Excellence dark chocolate bars with Chili. They are SO yummy.


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 28, 2009)

100% natural peanut butter. Want a jar and a spoon....gimme!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 29, 2009)

Late night salads. I am getting the shakes right now, but I do not have the greens I desire.


----------



## Deven (Jun 29, 2009)

I am on a Laughing Cow and Club cracker binge recently. I just CANNOT get enough of it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.talentigelato.com/ - the BEST, most DECADENT gelato and sorbet! 

But, don't take it from me, order a pint (or 10 ) and see for yourself. It's definitely a treat.

btw, I bought a couple pints from Jewel (it's a popular grocery in Chicago)


----------



## toni (Jun 30, 2009)

Lunchables. No clue why but craving them hard core all week. :doh:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 30, 2009)

tortas de pollo milanesa, faygo, whiskey, oranges, strawberries, asparagus.

LONG LIVE SUMMER!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2009)

sunnie1653 said:


> I am hopelessly addicted to the Lindt Excellence dark chocolate bars with Chili. They are SO yummy.



mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

Strawberries and humus. Don't know why but I just *have* to have them for lunch now every day.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Strawberries and humus. Don't know why but I just *have* to have them for lunch now every day.



Do you dip the strawberries in the hummus?? if you say yes, you know what my next question is going to be, right?? lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 30, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Do you dip the strawberries in the hummus?? if you say yes, you know what my next question is going to be, right?? lol



The answer to the first quesion is yes, and the answer to the second is gawd I hope not.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> The answer to the first quesion is yes, and the answer to the second is gawd I hope not.



haaahaaa!!!!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 2, 2009)

Treats from Trader Joe's. Whoopie pies, lime juice bars, strawberry yogurt cereal. yum


----------



## PrncssNicole (Jul 2, 2009)

I've been wanting pepperoni stromboli in droves, but i've only had a couple of nibbles.


----------



## jamie (Jul 2, 2009)

baked corn.....don't do anything to it, no shucking or removing silks...into the oven (on the rack) at 350 for 30 mins....husk and wipe the silks off....good butter and sea salt....good eats


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 2, 2009)

sweet&fat said:


> Treats from Trader Joe's. Whoopie pies, lime juice bars, strawberry yogurt cereal. yum



I pick up those whoopie pies every time I go too. They freeze well if you can't eat them all in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 3, 2009)

I was just at trader joe's. I didn't see whoopie pies. what?! I am enjoying the meyer lemon thins. It was so pleasant to go to the TJ's in Westchester instead of Union Square. I could actually browse.

Also, totally craptastical but delicious--wendy's boneless chicken wings. How can all breast meat be called wings? Semantic arguments aside, the breading and meat taste more like the crispy chicken sandwich (not the dollar menu crispy chicken either) and less like their nuggets. the only problem with the spicy asian sauce is that it was too sweet. Next time, I'd go for honey bbq. Which will probably be today. does that constitute a kick? yes!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 3, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I pick up those whoopie pies every time I go too. They freeze well if you can't eat them all in a reasonable amount of time.



They are pretty rich, but I've managed to get through them. Put them in the fridge, which helped.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> I was just at trader joe's. I didn't see whoopie pies. what?!



They are in the fresh baked goods area. They jump out and say BUY ME whenever I am there. Maybe you don't speak Whoopie?


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 3, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> Also, totally craptastical but delicious--wendy's boneless chicken wings. How can all breast meat be called wings? Semantic arguments aside, the breading and meat taste more like the crispy chicken sandwich (not the dollar menu crispy chicken either) and less like their nuggets. the only problem with the spicy asian sauce is that it was too sweet. Next time, I'd go for honey bbq. Which will probably be today. does that constitute a kick? yes!



HUH?? How have I missed this???

Must investigate further.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 3, 2009)

Funny, I tried those chicken things yesterday and was disappointed. I was hoping it'd be like a little like sweet and sour chicken but it was just chicken nuggets with a too-spicey, not very good sauce on them. In their favor though it did look like it was actual chicken breast meat, not the chopped/formed stuff other nuggets seem to be made of. I washed off the sauce (you know you're eating franken food when you can wash cooked meat and it doesn't change lol) and ate them with ketchup instead. Going to have to go get real sweet and sour chicken this weekend to satisfy my craving.


----------



## Weejee (Jul 5, 2009)

I adore the Birthday Cake Frenzee at Friendly's ice cream. Not only is it LIGHT BLUE, (a wonderful color for a food) , but it tastes like ice cream cake. That's a treat I sorely miss--ice cream cake. This makes up for it.


----------



## Jeannie (Jul 5, 2009)

The new Baja fish taco from Long John Silvers. I had my first one last week and couldn't stop thinking about it all day! I've had several more since. They are only 99 cents. Sometimes I order two, but usually one is all I need to fill me up and satisfy the desire. I hope they keep this item on the menu for-ever! :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 5, 2009)

Weejee said:


> I adore the Birthday Cake Frenzee at Friendly's ice cream. Not only is it LIGHT BLUE, (a wonderful color for a food) , but it tastes like ice cream cake. That's a treat I sorely miss--ice cream cake. This makes up for it.



*perk* OMG, my faaaavorite! There's a Friendly's up the street from me. :eat2:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2009)

I miss Friendly's. We had one in my town growing up, but alas, none in Alaska. 

My latest kick(s) are all drinks, not foods, although the Cheeto's Giant puffs are pretty damn good.

Glaceau vitamin water, specifically the xxx, triple antioxidant with acai-blueberry-and pomegranat is quite good. I was a little  over the whole pomegranate thing, although I've loved the whole fruit for decades. I just got tired of seeing the juice in EVERYTHING. But this water is really good, very refreshing and only slightly sweet. I've started getting the 10 calorie version, which tastes a little watered down and also has a fake sugar in it (one of the "tol's") and it's good, too.

Okay, so maybe I like it 'cause it's purple. That's probably it!







My other kick is a sparkling lemonade Burtimus picked up at Costco. It' really good, and refreshing on the "hot" days we have here in Alaska.


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 5, 2009)

Fritos corn chips(the scoops kind) and Ortega guacamole dip, yum!!!


----------



## jamie (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks to a great tip from Katorade - we finally made it to Jungle Jim's in OH and now I have a few new kicks...unfortunately, almost all of them have sugar in them.

I think it was all of the cookies in new packages that did me in. I have hob nobs and lyle's golden syrup cremes and some sticky toffee pudding in a can...and some jams I can't remember the name of....and A LOT of Japanese candy that they don't sell in our local Asian market. My poor teeth.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jul 6, 2009)

The newest ice cream flavor from Blue Bell:

Nutty Chocolate

"A rich chocolate ice cream loaded with milk chocolate-coated pecans, dark chocolate-coated peanuts, white chocolate-coated almonds and roasted walnuts." 

Yum. That half-gallon didn't stand a chance.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 6, 2009)

Special K Red Berries
I had it for dinner like 4 times last week!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 6, 2009)

Strawberries. Can't get enough.

(tarts, jams, berries, oh my!)

:eat2:


----------



## katorade (Jul 6, 2009)

jamie said:


> Thanks to a great tip from Katorade - we finally made it to Jungle Jim's in OH and now I have a few new kicks...unfortunately, almost all of them have sugar in them.
> 
> I think it was all of the cookies in new packages that did me in. I have hob nobs and lyle's golden syrup cremes and some sticky toffee pudding in a can...and some jams I can't remember the name of....and A LOT of Japanese candy that they don't sell in our local Asian market. My poor teeth.



Aww, you're welcome! I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Last time I went, I got hooked on these Swedish licorice bites and greek yogurt with honey.

Next time you're up this way, stop by Findlay Market. My boyfriend spent over 50 dollars in cheese and salami at a German market and we picked up way too many sausages for two people at Kroeger & Sons. I'm a serious cheese snob now.


----------



## goodthings (Jul 9, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Lately I'm on a chocolate milk kick. I am loving it! My last kick was the Drake's snack cake Sunny Doodles.
> 
> I'm thinking they'd be a good combo - and I have both in the house...
> 
> ...



mine kick is freezing the kool aid drink packs and then having them as a yummy slushy


----------



## Friday (Jul 9, 2009)

Trying to find an almond breaded chicken recipe that tastes like what we used get at my favorite and now gone Shanghai. Anybody got one?


----------



## comaseason (Jul 11, 2009)

The big salad: Butter greens, roma tomatoes, good quality chunky blue cheese dressing, wild caught salad shrimp and Toastettes crutons. 

I've had it at least 6 nights in the past 2 weeks. :eat2:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 12, 2009)

Rainier Cherries --- lots of them, lots and lots of them.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 13, 2009)

EvilPrincess said:


> Rainier Cherries --- lots of them, lots and lots of them.


Oh yes! No matter how many I buy, I just sort of sit there and compulsively eat them all. Rainier cherries don't suck. . .






(I'd also eat the hell outta dat crustacean in your profile. ) 

- Jim


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

Chick-fil-a Chickn' Nuggets with Polynesian sauce and not just cuz I work there


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

roast beef Sliced real thin with horseradish sauce OMG YUM!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 13, 2009)

EvilPrincess said:


> Rainier Cherries --- lots of them, lots and lots of them.



Brat. I tried to buy them today, and the store had a sign...but only had regular cherries left 

They will have to do!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 13, 2009)

This is going to be a short-lived kick because it's only on sale this month, but tried this last week and MAMA! So totally chocolate.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 13, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Brat. I tried to buy them today, and the store had a sign...but only had regular cherries left
> 
> They will have to do!


 
:happy: I have them all... and for some reason they are totally awsome this year......


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been eating the hell out of this sorta coleslaw/salad type thing I created by experimentation. I get the bagged shredded cabbage, add thinly sliced cucumber, red bell pepper, and extremely thinly sliced onion. I mix up a dressing that's nothing more than peanut oil, apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and a smidge of cayenne pepper. Dress the cabbage mix lightly and top it off with crushed peanuts. It's pretty damn good actually and keeps in the fridge wayyy longer than a traditional lettuce salad.


----------



## italianmike21 (Jul 13, 2009)

clams oreganata with extra garlic, yum!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 13, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> I've been eating the hell out of this sorta coleslaw/salad type thing I created by experimentation. I get the bagged shredded cabbage, add thinly sliced cucumber, red bell pepper, and extremely thinly sliced onion. I mix up a dressing that's nothing more than peanut oil, apple cider vinegar, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder, and a smidge of cayenne pepper. Dress the cabbage mix lightly and top it off with crushed peanuts. It's pretty damn good actually and keeps in the fridge wayyy longer than a traditional lettuce salad.



That sounds great!


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2009)

This time of year? Anything fresh. Salads galore and fruit until it hurts. The husband went through a BIG wedge of watermelon, a couple peaches and a pound of cherries the other night. I laughed evilly.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 13, 2009)

Friday said:


> This time of year? Anything fresh. Salads galore and fruit until it hurts. The husband went through a BIG wedge of watermelon, a couple peaches and a pound of cherries the other night. I laughed evilly.



ahhhh I so agree!! sounds sooo yummy!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2009)

Friday said:


> This time of year? Anything fresh. Salads galore and fruit until it hurts. The husband went through a BIG wedge of watermelon, a couple peaches and a pound of cherries the other night. I laughed evilly.



I've been going through 2 watermelons a week....I can't get enough.

I've never been one to salt it...but lately..they haven't been as sweet as I would like..and once I put salt on it..OMG heaven in my mouth.

I just finished the last of one last night..I'm going to see my honey this weekend..I'm sure he'll pick us up one..lol


----------



## rainyday (Jul 18, 2009)

Unsweetened cold-brewed mint iced tea. Hits the spot on hot days.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 18, 2009)

Now that I have a LOT of ripe Jersey tomatoes in the house, I am thinking that had better be my next kick, or they will go to waste. I will suffer through!

(I LOVE them!)


----------



## SuperMishe (Jul 18, 2009)

Cinnamon Pecan Special K with Lite Vanilla Soy Milk. :eat2:


----------



## goodthings (Jul 18, 2009)

double toasted buttered english muffins with peanut butter - yum!


----------



## toni (Jul 18, 2009)

I can't stop. 

View attachment coco.jpg


----------



## sscurves (Jul 18, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> Now that I have a LOT of ripe Jersey tomatoes in the house, I am thinking that had better be my next kick, or they will go to waste. I will suffer through!
> 
> (I LOVE them!)



I tried a new recipe last week with tomatoes!
2 T. melted butter
1 t. minced garlic
1/3 c. parmesan cheese
mix all together.
Slice cut tomatoes in half. Salt and pepper cut side. Place cut side up on baking sheet. Top each tomato with the cheese mixture. Bake at 400 10-12 minutes. MMMMMMMMM they were great!!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 19, 2009)

toni said:


> I can't stop.



OMG must have! Are they easy to find??




sscurves said:


> I tried a new recipe last week with tomatoes!
> 2 T. melted butter
> 1 t. minced garlic
> 1/3 c. parmesan cheese
> ...



That sounds really good! Maybe when I get tired of their pure goodness, I'll be ready to change it up some. And when I am - I'll try this!


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 19, 2009)

Rising Moon Organics frozen pizza--the three cheese flavor is my fave, but all are delish. 

Yum. A better frozen pizza I've never had. :eat2:


----------



## toni (Jul 19, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG must have! Are they easy to find?



I've been looking everywhere and have only seen them at Quick Chek. 

GO find them!!!!!!!


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 20, 2009)

slices of cheddar and sour pickles slathered in kosciusko mustard. sort of an adult version of something I loved as a child--american cheese on white bread with liberal amounts of yellow mustard and pickle chips. except this time, no bread.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my lord...

I'm watching Downhome with the Neely's and they're making Coconut Hot Chocolate.

*drools*


Ingredients
3 cups milk 
1 cup heavy cream 
1 1/2 teaspoons coconut extract 
6 ounces white chocolate, chopped 
Coconut liqueur 
Whipped topping, for garnish 
Shaved dark chocolate for garnish 
Shredded sweetened coconut, for garnish 

Directions
Bring the milk, cream, and coconut extract to a boil in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Reduce the heat to low and stir in the chocolate. Whisk until smooth and pour into mugs. Stir in coconut liqueur, to taste. Garnish with whipped topping, shaved dark chocolate, and shredded coconut.


----------



## Esther (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been eating so many local black cherries... mmm. I've also been making a ton of cherry pie


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Jul 21, 2009)

Pomegranate and Cranberry juice, i know it sounds booring but I love drinking that bitter sweet cocktail cold with a few ice cubes. And as an added benefit it works wonders with the libido, LOL!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

Rainy!! Where did you get the Green and Black ice cream! I would die to try that!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually, pjbbwlvr, that mix sounds pretty good. 



ValentineBBW said:


> Rainy!! Where did you get the Green and Black ice cream! I would die to try that!



Alas, I got it from a local natural foods chain that only has stores here in town. The G&B site shows some retailers in your state though. Here's the link.

Your post reminded me that it's only on sale until the end of July so I need to hurry and get another pint!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 21, 2009)

rainyday said:


> Actually, pjbbwlvr, that mix sounds pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks rainy--shows it may be at walgreens. as soon as I get out I will look for it. I love their chocolate bars so this has to be good!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 21, 2009)

I've been wondering about their bars. I'll take that as a ringing endorsement!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.talentigelato.com/

Sorbetto - Hill Country Peach Champagne - When the local store gets it in a co-worker and I fight to buy it all. I win right now in my freezer 

2 HCP Champagne 
1 Coconut
1 Belgium Chocolate
1 Lemon.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 28, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> OMG must have! Are they easy to find??



We've seen some at 7-11 and Walgreens had about 100 packages.

Randi, if you can't find them..let me know..I'm sure we can work something out!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 29, 2009)

EvilPrincess said:


> http://www.talentigelato.com/
> 
> Sorbetto - Hill Country Peach Champagne - When the local store gets it in a co-worker and I fight to buy it all. I win right now in my freezer
> 
> ...



I posted about that too a couple weeks ago. hehehe You are most certainly in for a treat. I polished off a pint easily in one night. The coconut and belgium chocolate are DIVINE!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## LillyBBBW (Jul 29, 2009)

Tooz said:


>



OMG, is that good? I've seen it and figured, "Meh."


----------



## Tooz (Jul 29, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> OMG, is that good? I've seen it and figured, "Meh."



I freaking love it. It's 1.44 for a gallon here, so super cheap. Also, the nutritional info on the site is different, because it's half sweetened with aspartame, so it has 10 carbs in a serving, not 30. I like it though, and it is very refreshing.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 30, 2009)

toni said:


> I can't stop.



must find those!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 31, 2009)

toni said:


> I can't stop.



I was just about to make this same post about the Coconut M & M's!!! I think I've bought every package at the Walgreens up the street from me...I need to start looking at other retail outlets LOL

Why is the good stuff always a limited edition?!?!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 1, 2009)

Chocolate chip pancakes.. omg. *droolsmileyhere*


----------



## mossystate (Aug 1, 2009)

Yellow bell peppers. lil good seasons Italian...feta... red onion. It is a salt festival, but, godDAMN it is good when the bit of dressing and feta make sweet love.


----------



## toni (Aug 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I was just about to make this same post about the Coconut M & M's!!! I think I've bought every package at the Walgreens up the street from me...I need to start looking at other retail outlets LOL
> 
> Why is the good stuff always a limited edition?!?!



You might have to send some to me. I can't find them ANYWHERE. The only places that carried them here were the local quick cheks and they are all sold out. Thanks for the heads up on Walgreens, I am on my way. I need a fix!

Next step is the M&M store in NYC. :happy:


----------



## rainyday (Aug 1, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yellow bell peppers. lil good seasons Italian...feta... red onion. It is a salt festival, but, godDAMN it is good when the bit of dressing and feta make sweet love.



I love salads like this. It's summer in your mouth! I also want my cucumbers and tomatoes to ripen up so I can live on cuke/tomato salads with chunks of rustic bread and blue cheese dressing.


----------



## BBWTexan (Aug 1, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I was just about to make this same post about the Coconut M & M's!!! I think I've bought every package at the Walgreens up the street from me...I need to start looking at other retail outlets LOL
> 
> Why is the good stuff always a limited edition?!?!



I've been looking all over for these little bastards, but I keep missing them. I know they must have them in Houston because a friend of mine won't stop yapping about them on Facebook...


----------



## rainyday (Aug 4, 2009)

Sweet, flavor-bursting cherry tomatoes picked off the vine and eaten on the spot. Or more like tomato singular. I'm only getting about one every three days right now, so I'm not exactly feasting on them. Yet. Best taste of the day though.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 5, 2009)

Apple slices and fresh almond butter. Whole Foods :wubu:


----------



## Chef (Aug 6, 2009)

Veggies.. 

Zydeco Snacking Green Beans

2 1/4 cups water
3/4 cup white vinegar
2 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon mustard seeds, crushed
4 medium garlic cloves, thinly sliced
3 bay leaves
1 1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
1 1/2 teaspoon tabasco
1 pound green snap beans

In a large saucepan, stir together the water, vinegar, sugar, mustard seeds, garlic, bay leaves, salt and tabasco. Bring to a boil, cover and simmer 5 minutes. Add the beans, cover and simmer for 10 minutes until tender-crisp. Remove from heat and store in a tight lidded jar. Refrigerate overnight. Serve cold.


----------



## Esther (Aug 6, 2009)

I've been on a wicked baking kick. Cinnamon rolls, muffins, cheesecake, cookies, pies, cupcakes... too bad I'm dating the only man on the planet that hates sweets!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 6, 2009)

Esther said:


> I've been on a wicked baking kick. Cinnamon rolls, muffins, cheesecake, cookies, pies, cupcakes... too bad I'm dating the only man on the planet that hates sweets!!




I'll pm you my address and you can mail them all to me. :eat2:


Haha.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 7, 2009)

Peanut Butter Oreo Cakesters and Honey Nut Cheerios. Not together.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 7, 2009)

-jalapeno & cheddar crackers with marble cheese

-brownies!


----------



## lypeaches (Aug 7, 2009)

in honor of Julia Child.... Salad Nicoise


----------



## jamie (Aug 12, 2009)

Everyone who knows me knows what a sucker for pb&J I am...it is the one food I can't seem to get bored of....so here is my new favorite thing:

Strawberry Jam and Peanut Butter M&Ms 

View attachment mm.JPG


----------



## sugar and spice (Aug 13, 2009)

jamie said:


> Everyone who knows me knows what a sucker for pb&J I am...it is the one food I can't seem to get bored of....so here is my new favorite thing:
> 
> Strawberry Jam and Peanut Butter M&Ms



Yummm I've been dying to try these and those coconut M&M's sound damn good too.:eat2:


----------



## Esther (Aug 14, 2009)

Sweet potato french fries, with chipotle mayo and sweet chili ketchup for dipping. Frig.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 14, 2009)

sunshine burgers but at nearly for $4 for only 3 in a box, that kick is over. It's one of the better brand of veggie burgers I've tried in recent times.

and spumoni, but it's not fair to dig out the good parts (cherry&pistachio!) and leave behind the chocolate, but I've been known to do that.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 15, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> We've seen some at 7-11 and Walgreens had about 100 packages.
> 
> Randi, if you can't find them..let me know..I'm sure we can work something out!



Misty, which Walgreens?? I've been looking everywhere - I tried the one at nw 50th/May and the cashier said someone came in last week and bought the rest of their stash! IF you see any let me know where you found them.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 20, 2009)

A bowl of pitted black cherries with icy cold berry flavored yogurt mixed in. So good.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been on a kick for the past few months and I can't seem to shake it. Hard shell blue crabs, old bay style. I crave them all the time, and they are hard to come by.

I pick up a few every time I head to my friend's house in south Jersey (about once a month) but they are really expensive at the place I get them. At least they take a long time to eat because I am very detail oriented with them. Not a morsel of crab meat is wasted.

I picked up 3 extra jumbos yesterday. Ate 1-1/2 at her house last night and just finished the rest here at home. And I want MORE.

I noticed a sale on them at the local grocery store, so I might give them a call tomorrow and see if they have any left. Much cheaper there, but I wonder if they'll be as good.

Addicted. Yup. Need.


View attachment steamed-zm.jpg​


----------



## phatkhat (Sep 7, 2009)

It's like sex in a can :eat2:


----------



## Chef (Sep 8, 2009)

Also available by the 1 pound bag. 



phatkhat said:


> It's like sex in a can :eat2:


----------



## Esther (Sep 8, 2009)

Chef said:


> Also available by the 1 pound bag.




Also available in a giant tub!! I buy huge containers of those at Costco.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 24, 2009)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've been on a kick for the past few months and I can't seem to shake it. Hard shell blue crabs, old bay style. I crave them all the time, and they are hard to come by.
> 
> I pick up a few every time I head to my friend's house in south Jersey (about once a month) but they are really expensive at the place I get them. At least they take a long time to eat because I am very detail oriented with them. Not a morsel of crab meat is wasted.
> 
> ...



Well, the addiction continues...

The grocery store didn't have the crabs but this week I found a local fish market who has them! I was so excited. I bought a dozen last night and ate half last night and the other half tonight. YUM! 

The good news is - they were really affordable. I paid $25 for 12, cleaned and cooked old bay style. They were a variety of sizes, some small, some bigger. The place I was getting them from cost me $7-$9 EACH depending on the size. Plus they charge sales tax, and the fish market didn't.

Granted, the expensive ones were a little bigger, and I like their old bay seasoning better...but for 1/4 the price? and close to home? These are FINE.

The down side is it takes me 20 minutes to eat one crab. So 2 hours last night to eat 6, and another 2 hours tonight. Who has time for this obsession???


----------



## Roy C. (Sep 27, 2009)

I have been hooked on oatmeal since reading some of the posts here. I cannot get with the steel cut oats, just regular old fashioned oats. I cook with raisins, then add peanut butter and maple syrup. Every once in a while I'll also add a banana... yum....


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2009)

Roasted chicken. During my six months of kitchen exile I had forgotten how wonderful a simple, roasted chicken is.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 28, 2009)

Two Words.






Taco Bell. :wubu:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Sep 28, 2009)

toni said:


> I can't stop.



Oh my GOD, that looks GOOD! I love anything with coconut, I have to try these!


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Sep 28, 2009)

NUTELLA

I don't know what the hell took me so long, but I bought my first jar a few days ago, and all I can say is holy fucking everlovin' CRAP is it good. I want to lick it off a man's body.


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Sep 28, 2009)

Flyin Lilac said:


> NUTELLA
> 
> I don't know what the hell took me so long, but I bought my first jar a few days ago, and all I can say is holy fucking everlovin' CRAP is it good. I want to lick it off a man's body.



I've been thinking of buying that stuff for years and I've had two exes tell me it's so delicious, but I've still not tried it. What do you put it on? I was thinking if I buy some this week maybe put it on graham crackers?


----------



## Friday (Sep 28, 2009)

Put it on toast, frost a cookie with it, eat it out of the jar, stir it into a hot drink or heat and drizzle over ice cream. And yes, it could conceivably be used as a sex toy. LOL


----------



## Chef (Sep 28, 2009)

You can use Nutella anywhere you would've used peanut butter, and anywhere else you would put spreadable chocolate.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 28, 2009)

Cape Cod Robust Russet potato chips...so good!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 29, 2009)

Cupcakes! Decided that $4 a cupcake was turning into a bad habit so I have been baking at home. Baked chocolate cupcakes with nutella frosting (Yowser), carrot cupcakes with cream cheese frosting and yellow cupcakes with chocolate ganache. I have been scouring the internet for tried and true recipes but am finding it a bit difficult to judge, The yellow cupcakes were too dense, the carrot cupcakes needed a bit more oomph but the frosting was killer and the chocolate cupcakes with the nutella frosting were amazing. 

Brenda


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Oct 3, 2009)

Newest kick: Giant Chewy Nerds. They're almost like, nerds mixed with jellybeans. Kinda sour. And Amazing. I'm eating a bag right now.


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 3, 2009)

want to try and see if I can blend together mint chocolate chip ice cream w/ reece's peanut butter cups-may end up doing that tonight or tomorrow instead of always eating them separately. sounds like yum!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Mar 2, 2010)

Lately I've been craving Sushi like crazy. I just recentley tried it for the first time, and I can't get enough! Every time I go I try something new, too. It's yummy! :eat2:


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, I forgot all about this thread. My latest kick is Doritos and Sour Cream (thanks to nykspree and his thread about it). 

RE: Coconut M&M's. I eventually did try them, a couple weeks ago. I'd forgotten all about them until I saw them in the corner store by my house. I bought a few bags. They're great. Now I see them everywhere, every corner store in my neighborhood has them. I guess they sold really well OR the stores bought a lot of them before the limited run was over.


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 27, 2010)

I am totally in love with Boar's Head Cajun Style Turkey Breast. I seriously could just eat this all by itself, all day long. I will never get bored with sandwiches ever again. Yum.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> I am totally in love with Boar's Head Cajun Style Turkey Breast. I seriously could just eat this all by itself, all day long. I will never get bored with sandwiches ever again. Yum.



How did you come across this exciting sandwich-worthy treat?


----------



## BBWTexan (Mar 28, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> How did you come across this exciting sandwich-worthy treat?




By accident, oddly enough. I was in line at the deli counter waiting to order my standard oven roasted turkey and blazing buffalo chicken when I saw the customer ahead of me grabbing sliced meat right off the scale and eating it. I then overheard the lady working the counter say that this meat was was everyone's favorite. So, I mentioned it when I got to the front of the line and she asked me if I'd like to try a sample. I ended up coming home with only the Cajun Turkey Breast and nothing else. Soooooooooooo good.... and with a kick!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 28, 2010)

BBWTexan said:


> By accident, oddly enough. I was in line at the deli counter waiting to order my standard oven roasted turkey and blazing buffalo chicken when I saw the customer ahead of me grabbing sliced meat right off the scale and eating it. I then overheard the lady working the counter say that this meat was was everyone's favorite. So, I mentioned it when I got to the front of the line and she asked me if I'd like to try a sample. I ended up coming home with only the Cajun Turkey Breast and nothing else. Soooooooooooo good.... and with a kick!



I feel an addiction in the making... Hmm.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jul 16, 2010)

This is a love for something that's become a crazy obsession lately.

The obsession is brown butter!

Seriously, it intensifies flavor so much in desserts and savory food (pasta sauces for example), but especially desserts. 

Other names for brown butter are beurre noisette (meaning hazelnut butter in French) or simply hazelnut butter. Gently brown some butter and incorporate it into one of your usual dessert recipes that requires butter, and notice the difference and enhancement in flavor.

Go even further by dropping a sliced open, seed-exposed vanilla bean into the butter while it is heating and browning, to give it a vanilla-infused flavor.

Brown butter can be placed back into the fridge and used later, if a recipe requires cold butter (such as pie crusts and the like). Cold butter used in pie dough allows pie crust to develop flakiness.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 16, 2010)

Creamsicles. I cannot stop with the Creamsicles.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 17, 2010)

goofy girl said:


> Creamsicles. I cannot stop with the Creamsicles.



Yep, same here! They are my favorite ice cream novelty treats


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 17, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Yep, same here! They are my favorite ice cream novelty treats



I love them. They're so delicious and refreshing :happy:


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 17, 2010)

rice paper rolls, with pretty much ANYTHING in them. mmmmmm. and so easy to make posh looking food!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 27, 2010)

From:






To


----------



## knottyknicky (Jul 27, 2010)

Mmm cilantro! I'd bathe in it if I could. 

I've been using quinoa a lot lately, and Israeli couscous. Its such a nice change from pasta and rice, and the quinoa at least is a lot healthier. Anything grilled, as its summer. Braised kale, too. 

Oh and chocolate milkshakes (made with vanilla ice cream, not chocolate). I had that for dinner last night. Shhh.


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 27, 2010)

Smiths smokey BBQ rib flavour chips yummmmmm and my Pork Roll from the Asian Bakery my two grocery day look forward to the mosts


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 28, 2010)

Totally addicted to Crackerfuls. Great work snack. Road trip snack. Snack snack.

But I can't eat just one.

Also, they are too expensive, but I ignore that. 

Peapod doesn't have them so I actually have to go to the STORE to buy then. So you KNOW I must love them

View attachment crackerfuls1.jpg


View attachment crackerfuls2.jpg​


----------



## BBW_Blondie (Jul 28, 2010)

Cake balls! It's a baked cake crumbled, then with frosting mixed in, rolled into balls and dipped in chocolate. After doing some internet searching, they seem to be a TX and LA thing. For everyone in a different state, sorry you are missing out!


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 29, 2010)

Lasagne sandwiches from Tesco. I usually hate white bread, and this combination shouldn't work, but ooohhhh they're good!


----------



## agnieszka (Aug 7, 2010)

caramel wafel with cinamon. God, I can kill for that


----------



## MissStacie (Aug 7, 2010)

The Extreme Cookies and Cream sundae at Burger King....I could have 3 a day....:smitten::eat1:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 7, 2010)

agnieszka said:


> caramel wafel with cinamon. God, I can kill for that



Is there anywhere in Glasgow that sells them, do you know?


----------



## agnieszka (Aug 8, 2010)

I have tried them at my friends last weekend, she dais you can get them in Lidl. So on Friday, after my interview, I got myself a treat- 2 packs of caramel treats (both eaten by midnight)


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 10, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stroopwafel


----------



## Juice (Aug 13, 2010)

For the last month or so I have a thing for deep fried mars bars. It's very easy to make and so delicious. I can eat like 5 every day (one day I had 8) but I just can't control myself... each fried bar is about 450 calories
The recipe is pretty easy. You just take the chocolate bar and coat it in a mixture made of flour, corn-flour, BP and milk and fry it until golden. 

I really want to try this with other chocolate bars, like the nestle egg cream. :eat2:


----------



## MattB (Aug 13, 2010)

Hooked on shawarmas...again.


----------



## MLadyJ (Aug 14, 2010)

Hubby and I were in Nashville a couple of days ago and Subway (of all places) was advertising a new sandwich "smoked pulled pork" OMG..course we had double meat and double sauce..it was sooogood. Usually I only go to Subway when everything else just sounds too icky..but for this one I would go on purpose..LOL:eat2:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Aug 15, 2010)

Hotdogs, Coffee Ice Cream, Salad with lots of toppings and Dippy Eggs.

Not all together, mind you!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 16, 2010)

AtlantisAK said:


> Hotdogs, Coffee Ice Cream, Salad with lots of toppings and Dippy Eggs.
> 
> Not all together, mind you!



Sounds like a complete breakfast to me. :eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 12, 2010)

Totally addicted. Love the fruit. Love the juice. Can't seem to get satiated. Have to force myself to stop eating it when I open the jar!


----------



## Cynthia (Oct 24, 2010)

1) Frozen mock chicken pops -- Pluck tiny vegetarian chicken cubes or shreds right out of the freezer bag and melt each piece in your mouth to enjoy the slow bloom of fake chicken goodness. :eat2: (Quorn's Cranberry & Goat Cheese Chik'n Cutlet is another unchickeny thing of beauty.)

2) Canada Dry Diet Green Tea Ginger Ale -- I'm obsessed because the diet one is so darned hard to find.

3) Oops, almost forgot the tiny blueberry biscuits at Burger King (which are best without the gooey icing) ...


----------



## CrankySpice (Oct 26, 2010)

I have been on a hummus kick for...jeez....I think 3 months now. I have it nearly every day for lunch, and then sometimes for dinner. With either raw carrots or broccoli and with Stacy's whole grain pita chips. You'd think that months of the same meal at lunch would make it seem hum-drum, but I still look forward to it every single day. I usually buy it pre-made because I really love the texture and when I make it myself, I just can't seem to get the same density...my homemade hummus is always "fluffy". It's tasty, but just doesn't have the same mouth-feel.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 26, 2010)

CrankySpice said:


> I have been on a hummus kick for...jeez....I think 3 months now. I have it nearly every day for lunch, and then sometimes for dinner. With either raw carrots or broccoli and with Stacy's whole grain pita chips. You'd think that months of the same meal at lunch would make it seem hum-drum, but I still look forward to it every single day. I usually buy it pre-made because I really love the texture and when I make it myself, I just can't seem to get the same density...my homemade hummus is always "fluffy". It's tasty, but just doesn't have the same mouth-feel.



twins.

well, if i could afford it we would be twins, heh. when i visited ohio early this month, i had hummus as a snack on the train both there and back, and ate it the whole time i was at my mom's. i'd eat that stuff every day if i could, i love love love it. crackers, carrots, and toasted pita bread are my favorite dippers.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 30, 2010)

Zoe's Kitchen - 

I am in love with their Greek Salad. Bed of greens on top of their potato salad (no mayo - vinegar base), on that - feta, olives, cukes, tomatoes, red onion, bell pepper, and the most delightful oil and vinegar dressing on top.. with lots of oregano. You can have it topped with grilled chicken and grilled onions. It is heaven in styrofoam. 

Their cole slaw - vinegar based with feta, and their chicken salad are also favorites. 

I have been known to stop by on Friday night for a dinner for 4 takeout, and then eat Chicken kabobs all weekend long, breakfast, lunch and dinner. Their rice is delightful.


----------



## graphicsgal (Dec 1, 2010)

This stuff:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0043C0C2M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

So good...and way less expensive at Walmart.


----------



## toni (Dec 1, 2010)

Tuna in a bag. I can't stop eating this stuff. I crave it day and night. I have them stashed everywhere. WHAT THE HELL??? 

View attachment readymadetunasaladchunklight_pouch.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 1, 2010)

Eggplant lasagna! :eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 1, 2010)

toni said:


> Tuna in a bag. I can't stop eating this stuff. I crave it day and night. I have them stashed everywhere. WHAT THE HELL???



That's not just tuna, that's tuna salad in a bag. A tasty tuna salad in a bag. Fork Worthy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 2, 2010)

SoVerySoft said:


> Lately I'm on a chocolate milk kick.



For some time I've been a regular purchaser of the Silk brand almond milk. Last night my wife brought home a container of their dark chocolate almond milk. It doesn't taste like chocolate milk: it's like drinking liquid dark chocolate, only cold. :eat2:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 2, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For some time I've been a regular purchaser of the Silk brand almond milk. Last night my wife brought home a container of their dark chocolate almond milk. It doesn't taste like chocolate milk: it's like drinking liquid dark chocolate, only cold. :eat2:



D'oooooh... I knew I shouldna looked in here. 

*updates grocery list*


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 2, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For some time I've been a regular purchaser of the Silk brand almond milk. Last night my wife brought home a container of their dark chocolate almond milk. It doesn't taste like chocolate milk: it's like drinking liquid dark chocolate, only cold. :eat2:


I'm a big fan of soy chocolate Silk but had no idea that chocolate almond milk was available! 
I actually got a tingle when I read that!!!!! LOL


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 2, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For some time I've been a regular purchaser of the Silk brand almond milk. Last night my wife brought home a container of their dark chocolate almond milk. It doesn't taste like chocolate milk: it's like drinking liquid dark chocolate, only cold. :eat2:



I will absolutely second this! I've been drinking almond milk exclusively for nearly a year now and I always have both the regular and the dark chocolate in my fridge at any given time (sometimes the vanilla as well). Yum!


----------



## Mishty (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm not now, nor have I ever been a dark chocolate fan, unless it's filled with raspberry goop. Today though, when Mama went to get some things I asked her to get a bottle of Hershey's syrup to make chocolate milk and hot chocolate with, and she brought back NEW Hershey's Special Dark. I had planned on ignoring the bottle because I didn't want to ruin good ice cold whole milk with dark bitterness.... Thank god I did. It's by far the best glass of chocolate milk I've ever had. I'm on my third glass now. 







The darkness brings a stronger more chocolately taste to the surface, and the color is darrrrk, gonna look great in hot chocolate in the coming Winter months. :eat2:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 8, 2010)

Toast. Toast in the moring for breakfast and toast for dinner in the form of some kind of sandwich. Easy, fast, warm, crunchy. I'm a toast fan.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2010)

its christmas there i s only one major kick I have at this time of the year its candy canes I am a candy cane addict


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 8, 2010)

Seconded on toast. Dark, almost burnt whole wheat toast. Shaved smoked ham and pepperjack cheese with mayo and mustard. 

Food for the morning commute.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 8, 2010)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Toast. Toast in the moring for breakfast and toast for dinner in the form of some kind of sandwich. Easy, fast, warm, crunchy. I'm a toast fan.



I don't eat a lot of bread, but last week I ate way too much...toast with butter and apricot preserves. I practically shoved my face into the jar to get every bit of apricot goodness.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 8, 2010)

The mention of toast reminded me: Thomas's English Muffins. These are what the Brits call 'crumpets', and they are as far from the dull, bland productions that Sara Lee and others call "English muffins" as a ripe, homegrown tomato is from the red ping-pong balls the average grocery sells. All a Thomas's muffin needs is a few minutes in the toaster and a pat of butter to turn it into the magic carpet that will take you to Foodee Heaven! :eat2:


----------



## Juice (Dec 19, 2010)

My favourite Christmas treat. I bought a few boxes last Friday but yesterday I felt I couldn't resist and ate half of them. 
I love the M&S ones. A box contains 6 pies and I've already eaten 4 boxes (24 pies in total). FYI each pie is 185 calories, so 4440 calories yesterday from the pies. Mind you, I only had a couple of sandwiches for lunch so my appetite was saved for the pies. 
Every year I have the same problem, buying food for Christmas but eating it as soon as I get home, then buy more food for Christmas but eating it again and it's a vicious circle. :eat1:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 19, 2010)

Ghiarardelli's peppermint bark squares and Dunkin Donuts iced gingerbread men.

Lawd have mercy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 19, 2010)

My neighbor just gifted me with a jar of cloudberry jam. Its flavor is totally unlike that of any fruit I've ever eaten -- almost a butterscotch flavor, if you can believe it --and totally orgasmic! :smitten: If you can get your hands on this delicacy, by all means try it! :eat2:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 19, 2010)

Blueberry flavored seltzer water. A bit sweeter than the other flavors but still no sugar. I love you, i love you, i love you and i want you to be my second favorite drink of choice to coffee forever and amen.


----------



## KnottyOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Popcorn, I just cant get enough of it which is really painful because it always gets me sick... but sooooooooooo good, can't stop with it


----------



## QueenB (Dec 19, 2010)

activistfatgirl said:


> Blueberry flavored seltzer water. A bit sweeter than the other flavors but still no sugar. I love you, i love you, i love you and i want you to be my second favorite drink of choice to coffee forever and amen.



is there a specific brand or store that sells it? i love seltzer water. :wubu:


----------



## Meddlecase (Dec 19, 2010)

Popcorn with sugar. Sex in my mouth.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Dec 19, 2010)

Tried it for the first time tonight but I just KNOW I'll be back for more. Again. And again.

Chocolate malt ice cream and Bailey's Irish Cream. OMG.


----------



## bmann0413 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sushi kick. Last time that happened, it lasted for two weeks. Don't know how long it's going to last this time.


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been on a red wine kick since last year. Absolutely love a glass of good red wine.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2010)

Toast and lettuce, and this kick is driving me crazy. Who on earth craves lettuce, except rabbits?!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Toast and lettuce, and this kick is driving me crazy. Who on earth craves lettuce, except rabbits?!



I admit that iceberg lettuce doesn't have much flavor (even my rabbits don't like it), but romaine, cos, and buttercrunch -- to name three -- are delicious. Plus there are probably wonderful Australian lettuces that you can't get in the U.S. So what's your favorite?


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 23, 2010)

I like buttered toast with baby spring greens and thinly sliced red onions topped with chunky bleu cheese dressing. Nummy.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I admit that iceberg lettuce doesn't have much flavor (even my rabbits don't like it), but romaine, cos, and buttercrunch -- to name three -- are delicious. Plus there are probably wonderful Australian lettuces that you can't get in the U.S. So what's your favorite?



It's actually iceberg that I can't get enough of at the moment, Dr. My favourite would be butter lettuce though, with that lovely soft buttery feel in the mouth. I wonder if that is the same as your buttercrunch?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 23, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> It's actually iceberg that I can't get enough of at the moment, Dr. My favourite would be butter lettuce though, with that lovely soft buttery feel in the mouth. I wonder if that is the same as your buttercrunch?



I'm pretty sure they're the same: in fact, I suspect "buttercrunch" is a brand name.


----------



## HayleeRose (Dec 24, 2010)

I found these Gingerbread flavored marshmellows at the store, and they are delicious. I usually dont like marshmellows, but they smelled so good. I cant stop eating them. :eat1:


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 24, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The mention of toast reminded me: Thomas's English Muffins. These are what the Brits call 'crumpets', and they are as far from the dull, bland productions that Sara Lee and others call "English muffins" as a ripe, homegrown tomato is from the red ping-pong balls the average grocery sells. All a Thomas's muffin needs is a few minutes in the toaster and a pat of butter to turn it into the magic carpet that will take you to Foodee Heaven! :eat2:



As a British carb conoisseur...english muffins, although delicious, have nothing on the toasted crumpet.

My current (/currant?!) kick is mince pies. Om nom nom. Oh well, it is Christmas!


----------



## toni (Jan 24, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> As a British carb conoisseur...english muffins, although delicious, have nothing on the toasted crumpet.



I TOTALLY AGREE WITH YOU! Crumpets kick ass!

MY new thing is this nut cereal. It is soooo tasty. 

On top of that, I have been drinking Dunkin Donuts coconut hot chocolate at least 2 times a day. It has replaced coffee. I didn't think that was possible. 

View attachment ceral.jpg


----------



## bonified (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been on the tabouleh and babaganush with everything kick, been buying large containers of both, even had a lebanese girl at work bring me some from fresh from her mama, a swap for some garlic prawn pasta I made.


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 7, 2011)

Arugula, arugula, arugula, arugula!

On my sandwich.

With my eggs.

In my soup.

I must have its lovely, lemon-peppery bitterness all the time. 

My yen for arugula has become absurd.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 4, 2011)

Li'l Drums! As a person who enjoys a cone to ice cream ratio MUCH higher than the usual provided in life (sometimes I buy and eat cones plain), I really like these lil fake chocolatey things. Yum.


----------



## Diane (May 5, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who went through these goofy-ass, crazy, temporary addictions. Right now I'm on a Jimmy John's kick. I could eat the #2 Big John every day. The month before that it was Culver's butter burgers. The month before that it was filet of fish from McD's. It's almost like they have crack in them!


----------



## truebebeblue (May 25, 2011)

Venti iced caramel macihiatto with coconut syrup for starbucks.. OMg so gooood!


----------



## EMH1701 (May 25, 2011)

I think my latest kick is Mexican food. I don't know why.

Something to do with my D&D group and the fact that we now can't eat at the really good authentic place, probably. :/


----------



## Fuzzy (May 27, 2011)

Agreed.. at least for lunch. Something smothered and covered with cheese and chile verde.

ETA: Except for the salmon tacos.. those are just fish, white corn tortillas, shredded pepperjack and lettuce, pico de gallo, and lime.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 27, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Agreed.. at least for lunch. Something smothered and covered with cheese and chile verde.
> 
> ETA: Except for the salmon tacos.. those are just fish, white corn tortillas, shredded pepperjack and lettuce, pico de gallo, and lime.


 

How about tomatilla sauce with a little sourcream on the salmon tacos?
</IMG>


----------



## Fuzzy (May 28, 2011)

EvilPrincess said:


> How about tomatilla sauce with a little sourcream on the salmon tacos?
> </IMG>



See? Now that's what I call thinkin'! And.. eatin'


----------



## mossystate (May 28, 2011)

Back to avocados. Oh how I love theeeeeeee.


----------



## crayola box (May 29, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Back to avocados. Oh how I love theeeeeeee.



Oooh me too, they are my go to sandwich/toast "spread" creamy green goodness!


----------



## CastingPearls (May 29, 2011)

Sushi pizza. Foodgasm.


----------



## HayleeRose (May 29, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Sushi pizza. Foodgasm.



What is this sushi pizza you speak of?


----------



## Sweetie (May 29, 2011)

Naval oranges. Just wish someone else would peel them for me.


----------



## Cors (May 29, 2011)

Teochew fish soup, >85% dark chocolate, pears and clementines.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Jun 2, 2011)

Cherries. It's almost peak season!


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2012)

A friend of mine intrduced me to it many many years ago but I haven't made any in a long time...

Iced Earl Grey tea... it is delectable


----------



## Mishty (May 6, 2012)

Edamame,steamed with loads of sea salt,chased with lemonade.

I eat this every single day,my habit is getting pretty exspensive because organic soy taste sweeter and less toxic.


----------



## Windigo (May 6, 2012)

White chocolate with real raspberry pieces :wubu:


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 9, 2012)

Chex Mix Muddy Buddies!


----------



## Saoirse (May 11, 2012)

Im completely obsessed with the seafood salad from Price Chopper, but it HAS to be the one that has the Made With Hellmans label. SOOOO GOOOOD! Big chunks of pollok and itty bitty shrimps and mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm I can eat a whole container of it in minutes.


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2012)

Looking for more flavors... 

View attachment IMG_0280.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> Looking for more flavors...


I didn't even know they had a blood orange! WOW. I love their aranciata flavor the best.


----------



## Captain Save (May 12, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I didn't even know they had a blood orange! WOW. I love their aranciata flavor the best.



I was so giddy to find these in the store while looking for buttermilk, I just scooped them all up and away we went! These soft drinks were _not_ an immature impulse buy; it was for *research*, that's the ticket; *research!*

My fave is probably the pompelmo; the aranciata rossa was too sweet. I just wish I could find the Sanbitter and Chino, but I don't think they're sold in the US.


----------



## sarahreign (May 20, 2012)

Lately its salad with vinegrette dressing....and im getting full from one large bowl...what the hell is wrong with me? Lol...im dying....(i never get full from salad....ever....)


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been taking my left-over espresso from the morning and making Affogatos :eat2:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 31, 2012)

The only thing I really seem to have the desire to eat these days is mashed potatoes and soup.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 31, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> The only thing I really seem to have the desire to eat these days is mashed potatoes and soup.




In the summer? I wonder if every woman thought the same thing that I did when I read this


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 31, 2012)

Captain Save said:


> "_My fave is probably the pompelmo; the aranciata rossa was too sweet. I just wish I could find the Sanbitter and Chino, but I don't think they're sold in the US._"


I've only seen the Limonata and Aranciata varieties, & only available in family owned delis and specialty stores. I would speculate that any of the varieties that they make are equally available through a distributor; but that, & in order for it to be worth-it for a store to actually carry one, it would have to purchased in a sufficiently large quantity. And so, it might not be practical to dedicate that amount of shelf space to have so many of the sweet orange varieties, which seem sort of similar. e.g., The Amara looks, to me, like it might taste a little like Orangina, which is probably the more popular option here in the States. The Chinotto though, I would guess is kind of a risky investment. It's probably not too unlike Compari in that there's people that go crazy for it; but that, for most of the rest of us, it doesn't make too much sense unless paired or diluted with some sort of tonic or juice.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> In the summer? I wonder if every woman thought the same thing that I did when I read this



*I* had those same thoughts as well... now I could certainly go for a nice "cold soup" like GOLD'S BORSCHT with a DOLLOP of SOUR CREAM


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 31, 2012)

fat9276 said:


> In the summer? I wonder if every woman thought the same thing that I did when I read this





tonynyc said:


> *I* had those same thoughts as well... now I could certainly go for a nice "cold soup" like GOLD'S BORSCHT with a DOLLOP of SOUR CREAM



Yes, I know I'm crazy! But I also haven't been feeling the best lately and had a lot of dental work done this summer so soup and mashed potatoes are easy to eat


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Yes, I know I'm crazy! But I also haven't been feeling the best lately and had a lot of dental work done this summer so soup and mashed potatoes are easy to eat



Quite understandable- hope you are feeling better and thankfully there are more than enough choices of soups to try....


----------



## EMH1701 (Jul 31, 2012)

Iced tea, especially made the old-fashioned way.

So good in the summertime.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 2, 2012)

Corndogs. 

I love Sonic's crunchy and perfect covered in yellow mustard.

I love Trade Day's(google it) foot long sweet corn bread batter corndogs with spicy yellow and hot sauce.

I'm obsessed with my Ya-ya's pickled sausage wrapped in tempura,dipped in homemade buttermilk ranch. 

I even like the breakfast corn dogs with pancake batter and sausage,dipped in syrup. 

Corndogs. :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 4, 2012)

Speaking of soup---I had gazpacho for the first time this weekend. It was....amazing. I could eat/drink it every day. Cold spicy tomato soup with a ton of chopped veggies and so easy to make it's unreal. 

Also had fish tacos for the first time--blue corn crusted cod chunks on soft tortillas with shredded jack cheese, lettuce, tomato and avocado mayo. Bliss.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 30, 2012)

Chicken strips and fries with plum sauce.

I can't get enough. :eat2:


----------



## JASmith (Oct 30, 2012)

Lately, I have been really into putting Nutella on top of my ice cream....Works quite well.


----------



## Pandasaur (Oct 30, 2012)

Kimchi and gimbap. Not together of course. A nice Korean couple sells it near my job so I always stock up when i have time


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 22, 2013)

Tabouli. Casbah makes a great boxed version, with lots of parsley and just a hint of mint: better than what I've had in most restaurants!


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jan 23, 2013)

This is ridiculous, But I'm stuck on Subway. Like reaaaaallly bad. I get a foot long Turkey Bacon Avocado on Italian bread, Double meat, double cheese. I Just keep craving it! Sometimes I just get two subs, and the cookies are soooo good!


----------



## riplee (Jan 23, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Speaking of soup---I had gazpacho for the first time this weekend. It was....amazing. I could eat/drink it every day. Cold spicy tomato soup with a ton of chopped veggies and so easy to make it's unreal.
> 
> Also had fish tacos for the first time--blue corn crusted cod chunks on soft tortillas with shredded jack cheese, lettuce, tomato and avocado mayo. Bliss.




Congrats on the fish tacos! The condiment options served with those tacos south of the border are amazing. There's usually a huge tray with all kinds of goodies to top them.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2013)

Stuffingkit said:


> This is ridiculous, But I'm stuck on Subway. Like reaaaaallly bad. I get a foot long Turkey Bacon Avocado on Italian bread, Double meat, double cheese. I Just keep craving it! Sometimes I just get two subs, and the cookies are soooo good!



Agreed! I have long been an Italian BMT fan ( toasted, with pepper jack, lettuce, tomato, pickle, green, yellow, and jalapeno peppers; mustard and red wine vinegrette).

But lately, I've been getting the Steak and Double cheese toasted. Any bread as long as its not the flat bread.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 27, 2013)

Pre-sliced pound cake, in the clam shell containers found in the bakery section of most grocery stores.

Cake easily eaten one handed. :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 27, 2013)

I loved Sobe teas that were flavored with pear or peach, but they seem to be history now. So I've been making my own tea and using this as the sweetener. Really good.






I also tried the pear nectar, but it's got that pear grittiness.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 27, 2013)

Don't miss out on their apricot nectar!


----------



## one2one (Jan 27, 2013)

1) It's blood orange season, and I'm on a mission to find more ways to use them. 

2) Mascarpone! I recently tried it with brownies, and it was fantastic. I added a little espresso powder to a brownie mix and baked as directed. When they were cool, I frosted them with mascarpone and sprinkled some cinnamon on top. I'd use a little less next time. I wasn't sure how much to use, and an 8 oz. container was a lot for an 8" x 8" pan of brownies. Not in a bad way, though. :eat2: 

View attachment 1 005.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 27, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Don't miss out on their apricot nectar!



I also bought the pineapple for pina coladas, but have not tried it yet.



one2one said:


> 1) It's blood orange season, and I'm on a mission to find more ways to use them.
> 
> 2) Mascarpone! I recently tried it with brownies, and it was fantastic. I added a little espresso powder to a brownie mix and baked as directed. When they were cool, I frosted them with mascarpone and sprinkled some cinnamon on top. I'd use a little less next time. I wasn't sure how much to use, and an 8 oz. container was a lot for an 8" x 8" pan of brownies. Not in a bad way, though. :eat2:



Did you sweeten the cheese?


----------



## one2one (Jan 28, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Did you sweeten the cheese?



No, it balances nicely without adding anything. I've been getting good mascarpone from Trader Joe's, but I've also made mock mascarpone in the past (to go with chocolate bread) by adding a little sugar and vanilla to cream cheese.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 28, 2013)

White wine, at the moment. I seem to have gotten over my red wine kick.

That and dark chocolate with sea salt and caramel from Trader Joe's. The stuff is chocolate paradise.


----------



## AuntHen (Mar 7, 2013)

Cheese and orange marmalade on either a good baguette or water crackers! Sooooo sooooo good!!:eat2:


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 7, 2013)

Vanilla ice cream with a splash of creme de cacao. :happy:


----------



## instantkarma (Mar 7, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Pre-sliced pound cake, in the clam shell containers found in the bakery section of most grocery stores.
> 
> Cake easily eaten one handed. :bow:



Oh my goodness, that looks delicious. :eat2: I need to pick some up at the store when I can.


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 15, 2013)

Those Baja Blast Fruitsa Freeze drinks at Taco Bell. They are SOOO good.


----------



## Alicia33 (Mar 20, 2013)

Just recently tried Firehouse Subs......Oh man, the best subs I have ever eaten:bow:


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 23, 2013)

I need to find Firehouse subs...


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Mar 24, 2013)

Pretzel rolls


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Winter is over, so time for iced sweet tea with lemon!!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 18, 2013)

My latest kick is sweet mini peppers. I have at least a few of them every night. They keep stocking them at Aldi for a little over a buck a bag!

View attachment 107866


Right now Aldi has lemon pound cakes coated in chocolate. I picked up two of them because I've been craving ever since you posted this!



Fuzzy said:


> Pre-sliced pound cake, in the clam shell containers found in the bakery section of most grocery stores.
> 
> Cake easily eaten one handed. :bow:


----------



## KuroBara (Apr 20, 2013)

The bag of peppers is wonderful! So convenient and crispy. I just love Aldi.

My own kick is rediscovering menu items at Taco Bell. I can't count how many Meximelts and Enchiritos I've had in the past two weeks. Usually, I only get Taco Supremes and thought I was being crazy by ordering the Doritos Tacos, both flavors. I was wrong. I love the Baja Blast freeze, too.


----------



## it's only me (Apr 21, 2013)

English muffins, I know, I know they've been around since for ever but I just tried them for the first time a few wks ago & now i'm kinda hooked & believe it or not I don't eat bread that much.

I've tried it with peanut butter & jelly & also with fried egg whites & beef sausage patties sandwich. :eat2:, :eat1:.


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 21, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> My latest kick is sweet mini peppers. I have at least a few of them every night. They keep stocking them at Aldi for a little over a buck a bag!
> 
> View attachment 107866
> 
> ...



Wonder Twin Powers! Craving Re-Activated! :smitten:

ETA: Gah... Someone rep her for me!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 21, 2013)

This! Lemon pound cake with lemon so strong you can see it, and dark chocolate icing. 








Fuzzy said:


> Wonder Twin Powers! Craving Re-Activated! :smitten:
> 
> ETA: Gah... Someone rep her for me!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 22, 2013)

Cinnamon, cardamom & ginger tea. I'm almost obsessed!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 22, 2013)

Found this at my Big Lots. 4 pack for $3. Yes, I live in a town where Aldi and Big Lots are the only places to shop for 'specialty' items. I'm drinking the Limon now. I'll have to search for the watermelon. Perfect mix of fizz and juice, just slightly sweet. 50 calories a bottle, all-natural, made with 25% real fruit juice and sparkling water.


----------



## Skye23 (Apr 30, 2013)

it's only me said:


> English muffins, I know, I know they've been around since for ever but I just tried them for the first time a few wks ago & now i'm kinda hooked & believe it or not I don't eat bread that much.
> 
> I've tried it with peanut butter & jelly & also with fried egg whites & beef sausage patties sandwich. :eat2:, :eat1:.



You should try them buttered, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar and then spread with peanut butter. 

Also good with lemon curd. 

And honestly, I love them with liver pate or chopped liver, but I'm strange that way.


----------



## it's only me (May 1, 2013)

Skye23 said:


> You should try them buttered, sprinkled with cinnamon sugar and then spread with peanut butter.
> 
> Also good with lemon curd.
> 
> And honestly, I love them with liver pate or chopped liver, but I'm strange that way.



I'll do that, but not the liver can't handle it(lol). i'm trying it with everything I get my hands on, I've had it with beef salami, cheese, mayo & mustard.
i'm tempting to have it with cream cheese & strawberry jam, kinda like the cheese cake kinda thing since that's my all time favorite dessert.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 1, 2013)

it's only me said:


> English muffins, I know, I know they've been around since for ever but I just tried them for the first time a few wks ago & now i'm kinda hooked & believe it or not I don't eat bread that much.
> 
> I've tried it with peanut butter & jelly & also with fried egg whites & beef sausage patties sandwich. :eat2:, :eat1:.



Local place here serves a BLT on English muffin for breakfast. Awesome.


----------



## dharmabean (May 1, 2013)

OMG Lays have these new chips:


*FUCKING BOMBTASTIC!*


----------



## it's only me (May 2, 2013)

ConnieLynn said:


> Local place here serves a BLT on English muffin for breakfast. Awesome.



thanks, that's a good idea I've got some beef bacon in the freezer I 'll try that with eggs tomorrow, but let me tell ya breakfast for me can be at 10:00 or 11:00 at night, I guess when ever i'm in the mood, if it wasn't 2:00am i'd be in the kitchen frying up bacon & eggs now.


----------



## veggieforever (May 2, 2013)

Red seedless grapes, cold and straight from the fridge. Smothered in Alpro Soy yogurt and just a drizzle of Agave nectar... OMG!! It's a food-gasm in a bowl!!! lol x


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 2, 2013)

it's only me said:


> thanks, that's a good idea I've got some beef bacon in the freezer I 'll try that with eggs tomorrow, but let me tell ya breakfast for me can be at 10:00 or 11:00 at night, I guess when ever i'm in the mood, if it wasn't 2:00am i'd be in the kitchen frying up bacon & eggs now.



Oh, go ahead. Why NOT have eggs and bacon (and muffins) at 2 a.m.? There's something very civilized about approaching breakfast from the other direction.


----------



## it's only me (May 3, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Oh, go ahead. Why NOT have eggs and bacon (and muffins) at 2 a.m.? There's something very civilized about approaching breakfast from the other direction.



come on now, your not trying to have me end up with GAS & HEARTBURN are you? , I might get kicked out of my bedroom.(lol)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 4, 2013)

My latest kick is definitely coconut yogurt. I have a litre in the fridge right now and am having to stop myself from guzzling the lot! SOOO nice! I even had spoonfuls of it on a lamb rogan josh last week, delish! 

View attachment timthumb.php.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 4, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Cinnamon, cardamom & ginger tea. I'm almost obsessed!



ooooh that looks VERY similar to my favourite tea! - Yogi Tea Classic. There is nothing more warming and soothing in Winter than mixing half a cup of it made with one bag, with a cup of heated up apple juice. It's really Christmassy and just wonderful! I discovered the tea years ago when helping a friend out at her hippy cafe, and when I made up the hot apple drink, we started selling it to the customers and it became a favourite.  I'll need to try your Pukka one now, see if it's a bit less pricy than mine lol. 

* 

View attachment yogi tea.jpg


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2013)

Ruby Ripples said:


> My latest kick is definitely coconut yogurt. I have a litre in the fridge right now and am having to stop myself from guzzling the lot! SOOO nice! I even had spoonfuls of it on a lamb rogan josh last week, delish!



Oooh, interesting! I saw this in Tesco last week and was trying to decide whether to give it a whirl or not...now I'm leaning towards getting some. 




Ruby Ripples said:


> There is nothing more warming and soothing in Winter than mixing half a cup of it made with one bag, with a cup of heated up apple juice. It's really Christmassy and just wonderful!



Now that's a GREAT idea! I think I paid a little over £2 for a box of 20 teabags. I have been known to leave the bag in and then have a second cup straight after the first one. The flavour just about holds.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 5, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Oooh, interesting! I saw this in Tesco last week and was trying to decide whether to give it a whirl or not...now I'm leaning towards getting some.



The Yeo Valley one I put in the post there is gorgeous, so rich. However as it's pricy I tried one of it this time and a 500ml tub of Tesco own brand which was under a pound. The Yeo Valley one being Greek style is still more luxurious, but the Tesco own brand one I'm delighted is still very good. The coconut in it makes it thick and rich anyway. So if you're still swithering, try own brand stuff first then you've only wasted 80p if you don't like it. 




Gingembre said:


> Now that's a GREAT idea! I think I paid a little over £2 for a box of 20 teabags. I have been known to leave the bag in and then have a second cup straight after the first one. The flavour just about holds.



I'lll need to try them then, I think the Yogi ones are about £3 for 18 bags or so.


----------



## spiritangel (May 8, 2013)

I have really been into making my own granola and muslies lately


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 8, 2013)

spiritangel said:


> I have really been into making my own granola and muslies lately



Thanks for the reminder. Have some bits I've been saving to make granola. Think I'll do it today.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 12, 2013)

I've started making my own pico de gallo. Dice three seeded roma tomatoes, 1 green bell pepper, 1 small yellow onion, 1 pickled jalapeno (seeds and membrane removed) and 2-3 tablespoons fresh cilantro, coarsely chopped.

Marinate the onions in 3 tablespoons lime juice before combining with the rest of the veggies. Salt and pepper to taste (1 used 1/2 teaspoon kosher, and a few spins from my pepper grinder). 

Mix all together and consume.


----------



## spiritangel (May 15, 2013)

Just discovered this afternoon how damn moorish crispy seaweed is got it from our local Asain grocery store and am gonna be hard pressed to have any left you can crumble it over stir fries and into soups after they are made but its so delish on its own. At least I am gonna be near there every 6 weeks so that means I can get my store cupboard of yumminess happening even more


----------



## AuntHen (Jun 14, 2013)

Subway- The Subway club sandwich loaded with lots of veggies and peppercinis

Tasty Kake's Butterscotch Krumpets (these are awesome for little store bought cakes)

Utz brand smokin' sweet BBQ kettle chips 


:eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jun 14, 2013)

Chocolate Chip Frappe from Mcdonalds, so good:eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jul 8, 2013)

Lychees!






They're in season, and I managed to get by an Asian supermarket to buy a couple pounds of them.

Tracy


----------



## breeislove (Jul 11, 2013)

cherry tomatoes! with just a little bit of salt to bring out the taste. i'd rather sit with a cherub of cherry tomatoes during a movie than with a bag of popcorn. so delicious.


----------



## riplee (Jul 14, 2013)

I just take oatmeal and add sliced apples, peanut butter and honey.

Yummy !


----------



## azerty (Jul 14, 2013)

A juicy and sweet abricot, just hot of the true


----------



## MLadyJ (Jul 16, 2013)

I just tried the Asian Salad at Chick-fil-a with honey sesame dressing...very very good! Had them 2 nights in a row for dinner..


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 22, 2013)

breeislove said:


> cherry tomatoes! with just a little bit of salt to bring out the taste. i'd rather sit with a cherub of cherry tomatoes during a movie than with a bag of popcorn. so delicious.



I can only have cherry tomatoes if they're already cut in half, else I just bite down softly worrying about the "bursting" in my mouth. I've never had the pleasure of another man in my mouth, but with every bursting bite I imagine that's what it would feel like so it kind of turns me off to the idea of eating cherry tomatoes.


----------



## Saoirse (Jul 22, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can only have cherry tomatoes if they're already cut in half, else I just bite down softly worrying about the "bursting" in my mouth. I've never had the pleasure of another man in my mouth, but with every bursting bite I imagine that's what it would feel like so it kind of turns me off to the idea of eating cherry tomatoes.



A nut burst tastes way better than tomatoes.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 23, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> A nut burst tastes way better than tomatoes.



Bahaha you're fantastic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 23, 2013)

I read somewhere recently (probably here) that American food is the peasant food (recipes and dishes) from the countries America gathered immigrants from.

I've been looking for recipes that originate in an Non-American country that has "peasant" or "poor peoples" attached to see if this is true. Makes me want to compile a recipe book titled Peasant Food of the World.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 24, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> Makes me want to compile a recipe book titled Peasant Food of the World.



You write it; I'll buy it. Peasant food is amazing! :bow:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 24, 2013)

Iced double mocha cappucinos.


----------



## DKnight00 (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't usually go crazy over food items but..........

These fruit parfaits, are amazing. After having one I began buying them daily, sometimes two at a time.... maybe its to counter that jack link's beef jerky craze I was on a while ago


----------



## missyj1978 (Jul 30, 2013)

BBQ ribs and greens :eat2: Got my rib cooking down to a science and the greens, well my DR told me I need more iron


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 30, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I read somewhere recently (probably here) that American food is the peasant food (recipes and dishes) from the countries America gathered immigrants from.
> 
> I've been looking for recipes that originate in an Non-American country that has "peasant" or "poor peoples" attached to see if this is true. Makes me want to compile a recipe book titled Peasant Food of the World.



I love "peasant" food. There's just something comforting about it. Growing up on peasant food, I have notice some similarities in foods that have been "assimilated" to fit into american culture.


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Aug 7, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I read somewhere recently (probably here) that American food is the peasant food (recipes and dishes) from the countries America gathered immigrants from.
> 
> I've been looking for recipes that originate in an Non-American country that has "peasant" or "poor peoples" attached to see if this is true. Makes me want to compile a recipe book titled Peasant Food of the World.


Try looking up browned flour potato soup called, I believe something close to "zaprashka"
in Czechoslovakian. It is peasant food and I believe, shared many Eastern European countries & nationalities.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 8, 2013)

After doing a google search on zaprashka and finding not one similar recipe, I found a definition in an "Encyclopedia of Jewish Food" that equates zaprashka (Polish), balsamella (Italian), mehlschwitze (German) and roux (French). Einbren , alternatively, is a Yiddish word for browned dry flour.

Zaprashka itself was a roux using whatever fat is available and flour. Then water and whatever was available to add to it, to make a "humble" soup.

Most recipes were either a sauerkraut, mushroom, or potato soup. 

Thanks for the tip. I like having a key word like zaprashka that is unique enough to open more content and history than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 9, 2013)

banana milk shakes.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 11, 2013)

Jalapeno poppers! Cant seem to get enough of them :eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 12, 2013)

Greens! I have been putting kale and spinach in everything i possibly can. Over the weekend i steamed 5lbs of greens and made an Indian inspired dish to keep in the fridge for quick and easy meals. It is good! I am starting to not like anything that isn't full of greens and veggies. I never thought i'd come to the point that chips and sweets aren't my thing in favor of healthy foods. Must be getting old or something


----------



## Ashley1985 (Aug 13, 2013)

Kashai Go Lean Crisps.


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Aug 13, 2013)

chilidog ((s)--they ALWAYS travel in packs!) from jimmy's quick lunch in Hazleton, Pennsylvania! 
None better. Since c.1937...:-D


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't know if you remember Jeff Smith aka the Frugal Gourmet, but he often cooked immigrant food on his show. The stories were great. I'm sure there was a cookbook as well.

He later fell out of favor due to being accused of sexual misconduct, but I liked the show.



Fuzzy said:


> I read somewhere recently (probably here) that American food is the peasant food (recipes and dishes) from the countries America gathered immigrants from.
> 
> I've been looking for recipes that originate in an Non-American country that has "peasant" or "poor peoples" attached to see if this is true. Makes me want to compile a recipe book titled Peasant Food of the World.


----------



## snuggletiger (Aug 27, 2013)

root beer floats.


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 31, 2013)

Tater tots with nacho cheese sauce and chili on top.

Yeah, yeah! I know you are saying "that's just chili-cheese fries" but it's like, tater tots man. 

Tots.


----------



## missyj1978 (Aug 31, 2013)

bbq chicken wings!! Messy but so worth it:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 31, 2013)

Lifesavers gummies- two flavors in one are my fave.

It's starburst when I can't get those


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 31, 2013)

Ro-Tel diced tomatoes with green chiles. A buddy of mine makes incredible cornbread with this stuff; I've started putting it in all my recipes that call for diced tomatoes. Zing!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 1, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Tater tots with nacho cheese sauce and chili on top.
> 
> Yeah, yeah! I know you are saying "that's just chili-cheese fries" but it's like, tater tots man.
> 
> Tots.



I don't know if I'm just smitten with you or if everything you post just genuinely makes me laugh/smile.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 1, 2013)

Taco Bell Mexican Pizza.. where have you been all my life? :eat2:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 7, 2013)

Kale(o) shakes!


----------



## agnieszka (Sep 8, 2013)

kale and pineapple stew in peanut butter sauce. OMG, I made it 3 times last week and still craving for more


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 8, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> kale and pineapple stew in peanut butter sauce. OMG, I made it 3 times last week and still craving for more



This is one I've never heard of. Would you be willing to share the recipe?


----------



## agnieszka (Sep 9, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is one I've never heard of. Would you be willing to share the recipe?



found it here, the only changes I make are- I finely chop the pineapple and add a bit more juice and peanut butter (I use cheap Asda's own brand which I believe is Wal-Mart somewhere else )


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 10, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> kale and pineapple stew in peanut butter sauce. OMG, I made it 3 times last week and still craving for more




I made it myself tonight, and is it ever good! Rep is coming your way. :eat2:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Sep 11, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> kale and pineapple stew in peanut butter sauce. OMG, I made it 3 times last week and still craving for more





Dr. Feelgood said:


> I made it myself tonight, and is it ever good! Rep is coming your way. :eat2:



I REALLY want to make this because you two seem to have raved about it...but it just doesn't sound appetizing to me. I'm on the fence big time.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 11, 2013)

Pluots. If i had them in teh house still, i think that's all I'd eat. They are like candy, so yummy and sweet. Must hit the orchard again this weekend!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 11, 2013)

agnieszka said:


> found it here, the only changes I make are- I finely chop the pineapple and add a bit more juice and peanut butter (I use cheap Asda's own brand which I believe is Wal-Mart somewhere else )



ooh, that looks good! I might have to get some more kale and try it!  I just love that website. I have yet to make a recipe that disappoints.


----------



## agnieszka (Sep 11, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I REALLY want to make this because you two seem to have raved about it...but it just doesn't sound appetizing to me. I'm on the fence big time.



When I first saw this, my reaction was 'wtf is that? how is that supposed to be tasty?' then I started thinking that I actually did like fruit with meat (way back when I was eating meat) and I have always liked pad thai with double peanuts, so why not give it a try. And from economical point of view, this receipe is a very cheap one so I would not feel guilty of flushing the pot content down the toilet if it came out rubbish.

Honestly, one of the best thing I have ever eaten (jus add a bit more chillies and garlick if it is too bland for you)

Megan- I love Susan's website too (have you tried the fat free mayo or THE salad?)


----------



## swordchick (Sep 12, 2013)

Cotton Candy Grapes are yummy. They do taste like cotton candy. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 12, 2013)

swordchick said:


> Cotton Candy Grapes are yummy. They do taste like cotton candy.



OOOOHHH!! MUST HAVE!!!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Sep 12, 2013)

swordchick said:


> Cotton Candy Grapes are yummy. They do taste like cotton candy.




Oh my goodness! I need those!!! :eat2:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Sep 12, 2013)

My latest kick is peanut butter soft serve ice cream! I could eat it every day!! (unfortunately that would get pretty expensive pretty quick!) *sigh*


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 21, 2013)

Tazo organic chai tea... it's the only brand I can find with black pepper in it. Black pepper makes alllllll the difference in the world for a truly good cup of chai IMO. Plus, Tazo has good quality tea and brews stronger and with more taste. 

I make mine a bit sweet and add some half n' half. Mmmmm, so warm, creamy and spicy :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2013)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> My latest kick is peanut butter soft serve ice cream! I could eat it every day!! (unfortunately that would get pretty expensive pretty quick!) *sigh*



Sonic has peanut butter milkshakes to die for...


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 22, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sonic has peanut butter milkshakes to die for...



The peanut butter banana is amaaaazing.


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

have I mentioned these Hostess donettes? recently? :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 23, 2013)

It's September....and honey crisp apples are about!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 23, 2013)

Absinthe. I'm normally not much of a drinker, but it's so...nice. :happy:


----------



## MattB (Sep 24, 2013)

Every six months or so, I get hooked on Pho. Yup, right on schedule...


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 25, 2013)

The guacamole chips were bought at 3pm. I just opened them at 12 AM. They are gone. lol I had a homemade salsa...and then just started to eat the chips! So good.


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 25, 2013)

These should be illegal because they're too good.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm ashamed to say Subway (because they are anti fat) footlong spicy italian subs and Chic Fil A (because they are anti gay) chicken biscuits.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 15, 2013)

I snack a lot, I guess.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Starting to maybe try to get back into eating a lot of cheeses.


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Oct 17, 2013)

They brought back ring dings!


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 17, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I snack a lot, I guess.



Oooh, these sounds lovely!

I am currently addicted to Cadbury with Daim Bar..om nom nom...


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Oooh, these sounds lovely!...



They are. If you've had elephant ears, or even funnel cakes, then that's what they taste like (only less fried, sorry lol!)





Elephant Ears


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 18, 2013)

Alas, I've never had either of those!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

I've had elephant ears.. but not with cinnamon and sugar on them. Usually they're about 6-8 inches in diameter, and smothered in chili, sour cream, shredded cheese, diced tomato, shredded iceberg lettuce, and salsa.

Quickly devoured.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I've had elephant ears.. but not with cinnamon and sugar on them. Usually they're about 6-8 inches in diameter, and smothered in chili, sour cream, shredded cheese, diced tomato, shredded iceberg lettuce, and salsa.



In the southwestern US, this is variously known as a Navajo taco/Indian taco. They are as much standard fair food as elephant ears/funnel cakes, but (IMO) a whole lot tastier! :eat2:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 18, 2013)

Fuzzy said:


> I've had elephant ears.. but not with cinnamon and sugar on them. Usually they're about 6-8 inches in diameter, and smothered in chili, sour cream, shredded cheese, diced tomato, shredded iceberg lettuce, and salsa.
> 
> Quickly devoured.



I demand you get these and take a pic!


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 18, 2013)

Milk Duds!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In the southwestern US, this is variously known as a Navajo taco/Indian taco. They are as much standard fair food as elephant ears/funnel cakes, but (IMO) a whole lot tastier! :eat2:



In Utah, I've heard them called Navajo/Indian tacos, as well as scones. There was a surge in popularity at one time to the point that someone started a chain of restaurants called the Sconecutter, with five locations in.. Salt Lake City only.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 18, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I demand you get these and take a pic!



For you, I'll do anything..


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 20, 2013)

My latest food kick is chili, since we are now entering the colder time of the year and it's my favorite cold-weather food.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 20, 2013)

EMH1701 said:


> My latest food kick is chili, since we are now entering the colder time of the year and it's my favorite cold-weather food.



PostRecipePlsThx


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 26, 2013)

FatAndProud said:


> I demand you get these and take a pic!



I went to the SconeCutter for lunch today and ordered the Navaho taco (hold the onions, with jalapenos). It seems odd but the combo comes with fries.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 1, 2014)

Dominex breaded eggplant cutlets. I've tried several recipes for eggplant parmigiana, and it never has turned out to my satisfaction. So when I saw the box in the freezer case, I thought, "It's probably terrible, but I gotta try it!" And, behold, it was great -- better than I've had in some restaurants (okay, Olive Garden, but still...). Today I had a terrific eggplant parmigiana sandwich for lunch, and I believe these cutlets and I have a beautiful future together. :eat2:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 3, 2014)

MattB said:


> Every six months or so, I get hooked on Pho. Yup, right on schedule...


(As an aside, what is the term for a bunch of Brits lined up for pho? Pho queue. )

My latest kick is greens: Curly kale, collard, turnip, etc. They're cheap fresh this time of year. I cook them with a chopped onion, some cured pork scraps, a little garlic, salt, pepper, and a squirt or two of Sriracha sauce. I use a minimal amount of water and boil it almost all off at the end. Yummy!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 4, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> My latest kick is greens: Curly kale, collard, turnip, etc. They're cheap fresh this time of year. I cook them with a chopped onion, some cured pork scraps, a little garlic, salt, pepper, and a squirt or two of Sriracha sauce. I use a minimal amount of water and boil it almost all off at the end. Yummy!



The traditional Southern approach is to stir-fry the greens in a big pot with about a tablespoon of oil and a selection of the accompaniments you mention. The water comes from the greens themselves and mixes with the onion, salt, pepper, etc. to make what is sometimes called "pot likker." I recommend this as a variation.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 4, 2014)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The traditional Southern approach is to stir-fry the greens in a big pot with about a tablespoon of oil and a selection of the accompaniments you mention. The water comes from the greens themselves and mixes with the onion, salt, pepper, etc. to make what is sometimes called "pot likker." I recommend this as a variation.



Stir-fry fresh greens? Unfortunately, I only have access to canned greens, but as soon as I find these available, I'm going to try this approach.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Stir-fry fresh greens? Unfortunately, I only have access to canned greens, but as soon as I find these available, I'm going to try this approach.


If they are ever available where you live, be sure to give them a try. The fresh ones that you do yourself are much more better than the canned ones. There's lots ways to fix them --youtube can help. I fix mine the way my granny did except for the addition on the Sriracha. She was on the brown side of the turf before it came along, but I don't doubt that she would have approved of it. 

Pot likkor is the nectar of the Gods!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh oh these are sooooooooooooooo yummy! :eat2:

Peanut butter and pretzel... 

View attachment cadburry.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 7, 2014)

Gadzooks.. need to check my local Canadian supplier


----------



## BigCutieAspen (Mar 16, 2014)

egg mcmuffins with ketchup from mcdonalds, cant explain why!


----------



## it's only me (Mar 16, 2014)

avocados, I had my first one about a yr or so ago it was pretty good, but I thought nothing of it.

so about a few months ago I tried another one & now I'm hooked, i'll just eat them plain with salt & pepper , with eggs, or just wrap a piece of cold cuts around them, but tonight I finally tried them with a easy recipe I've been hearing about, I whipped one in a blender added some cocoa, added some agave & I had chocolate pudding. .

believe me it tasted just like chocolate pudding, I made the mistake of adding too much cocoa I added 2 heaping spoon full instead if just 1 it was kinda bitter but it was still soooo good. :eat2:

so I just had a quick, easy, vegan, version of pudding with just 3 ingredients, avocado, agave & cocoa.


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 16, 2014)

recently poached eggs. 
Mainly because I found an egg poaching pan I forgot I had in my cabinet so I'm making up for lost time


----------



## x0emnem0x (Mar 17, 2014)

Milk. I went awhile without drinking it, and we normally get skim milk, and then my mother got regular 2% and I am drinking it like it's out of style... I forgot how good fatty milk tastes.


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 18, 2014)

~nai'a~ said:


> Oh oh these are sooooooooooooooo yummy! :eat2:
> 
> Peanut butter and pretzel...



Waaaaaaah....why don't we get those here??? WANT!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Mar 18, 2014)

I must confess.... I'm sooooooooooooooo addicted to it! :eat2: :wubu:




Gingembre said:


> Waaaaaaah....why don't we get those here??? WANT!


----------



## violetviolets (Mar 21, 2014)

~nai'a~ said:


> Oh oh these are sooooooooooooooo yummy! :eat2:
> 
> Peanut butter and pretzel...



Have you tried the popcorn one? :smitten: However, my fave right now is the cookie dough!





*photo taken from google*


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Mar 21, 2014)

Hihi! Oh yes I did! The caramel popcorn one is yummy! Baught one yesterday and I love it! The peanut butter and pretzel and the caramel popcorn are my favorite ones! :happy:

Now I'll have to go get some talking about it.... 




violetviolets said:


> Have you tried the popcorn one? :smitten: However, my fave right now is the cookie dough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntHen (May 5, 2014)

Arugula!! I love it! I had always avoided it because it never seemed appealing or maybe I had tried it by itself years ago and was like "meh" but recently someone put it in a salad and now I can't get enough. I want to try a brick oven pizza with an arugula salad on top too (I have seen them in the restaurants).

I don't know how to describe the taste but it's amazing :happy:


----------



## BigCutieBaylee (May 6, 2014)

I can't get enough chicken nuggets!!!!!


----------



## AuntHen (May 16, 2014)

Ben n' Jerry's *Milk & Cookies* Ice Cream is my new favorite! Yummy!! :eat1:


----------



## ScreamingChicken (May 16, 2014)

Southern Sweet Heat BBQ Pork Rinds.


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 16, 2014)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Southern Sweet Heat BBQ Pork Rinds.



I love pork rinds! They have a lime and chilli one here that I like.. but I have stopped eating them. I got a piece stuck in the back of my throatone day and i thought I was going to die. I drank water and soda and nothing. It was still sruck. Between the shallow breaths and the spice, I was close to passing out. I woke my poor brother up from his sleep. lol.. he tells me.. "idiot..drink milk.. it will go away." Sure enough...lol


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2014)

Dr. Pepper. Can't get enough DP.


----------



## EvilPrincess (May 17, 2014)

Frozen donuts....jelly ones are best


----------



## FatAndProud (Jun 8, 2014)

View attachment 114921


I even love their recommended recipes on the box.


----------



## Saoirse (Jun 11, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Can't get enough DP.



I have yet to try this.





:batting:


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 30, 2014)

View attachment 117201


These are delicious with milk!


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 30, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 117201
> 
> 
> These are delicious with milk!



I needs me some of those


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 31, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I needs me some of those



Send me 26 boxes. Xmas is my birthday. Thanks.


----------



## luvmybhm (Nov 4, 2014)

i got some reese pb mini eggs on halloween clearance. i think i have an addiction. 

missamanda...now that you mentioned poached eggs i really want one. dang.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2014)

A long time ago, Hostess used to make vanilla and chocolate creme pies. I think I've just found a good alternative (Franz brand). This could become an addiction. :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 5, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 117201
> 
> 
> These are delicious with milk!



I still can't find any of these. I'm about to give up hope.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I still can't find any of these. I'm about to give up hope.



Do you have Shell gas stations? That's where I got mine. I can't find them in stores....however, ask your nearest grocery to start carrying it....customers matter!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 6, 2014)

Iced Honey Buns


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Do you have Shell gas stations? That's where I got mine. I can't find them in stores....however, ask your nearest grocery to start carrying it....customers matter!



I should know this.. truck stops have always carried more variety and larger sizes of these devilish tempations of sweet delight. I'm going to go look as soon as I get these socks folded.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I should know this.. truck stops have always carried more variety and larger sizes of these devilish tempations of sweet delight. I'm going to go look as soon as I get these socks folded.



Is this a sign that I'm obsessed with lil'Debbie? 

Anyway, no... its a conspiracy man! There are no lil'Debbie anything in the c-stores in my immediate area. I may have to cross state lines.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2014)

Saoirse said:


> I have yet to try this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't remember this reply... did you try Dr. Pepper?


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> Is this a sign that I'm obsessed with lil'Debbie?
> 
> Anyway, no... its a conspiracy man! There are no lil'Debbie anything in the c-stores in my immediate area. I may have to cross state lines.



Utah is weird lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> Utah is weird lol



Alot of stores have confectionary items from local bakeries that sprouted up when Hostess died. Now that Hostess is back, they're stocking Hostess products and the new stuff too... and Lil'Debbie is sadly absent.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 6, 2014)

The Little Debbie site has a locator page. You can find out where to buy them near you.


----------



## Sushi (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine is pumpkin puree. Pumpkin in my coffee, my yogurt, pumpkin soup, pumpkin with butter, mixed into my baked beans, and I'm sure I'll think of other ways to eat it. I'm obsessed.:eat2:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been making a "chicken" noodle soup nearly every day for lunch. It's the only food that's been hitting my hunger spot lately.


----------



## jakemcduck (Nov 8, 2014)

Chocolate covered Twinkies. I buy them subconsciously.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2014)

Pumpkin cream cheese muffins....with pumpkin seeds baked on top. Yummer


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Pumpkin cream cheese muffins....with pumpkin seeds baked on top. Yummer



Gosh, they sound delicious!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 9, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> Gosh, they sound delicious!




Lol, it's a four pack. I ate two. Joked with my bf about eating all of them....he was not amused. That's how good they are


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2014)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 117201
> 
> 
> These are delicious with milk!



I was looking for the aisle that has shampoo since I've run out and passed the lil'Debbie display on the end stand. I wasn't even thinking about my search for these peanut butter cookies... but in front of me was a "Big Box" of these. Since I had yet to try them, I only bought one box.

I'm going to buy the rest. These are not typical lil'Debbie.. they're awesome.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 15, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> I was looking for the aisle that has shampoo since I've run out and passed the lil'Debbie display on the end stand. I wasn't even thinking about my search for these peanut butter cookies... but in front of me was a "Big Box" of these. Since I had yet to try them, I only bought one box.
> 
> I'm going to buy the rest. These are not typical lil'Debbie.. they're awesome.



Uhhhhh yes. Did you doubt my tastes? Enjoy!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 21, 2014)

Love these


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 21, 2017)

Vanilla ice cream, oats and honey all mixed together.:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 22, 2017)

I found Deep Fried Chocalate Twinkies in the Grocery Outlet yesterday- I thought they were a thing of internet myth


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 22, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Vanilla ice cream, oats and honey all mixed together.:eat2:



I make my own granola (which includes oats and honey) and mix it with Greek yogurt and blueberries: sweet, sour, smooth, and crunchy.


----------



## jakemcduck (Jan 22, 2017)

Whoopie pies. Chocolate with peanut butter filling. Red Velvet. Dreamsicle.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 24, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I make my own granola (which includes oats and honey) and mix it with Greek yogurt and blueberries: sweet, sour, smooth, and crunchy.



Sounds good.

Love the Greek yogurt from Aldis


----------



## ElyBiggs (Jan 28, 2017)

Sushi rolls and sashimi. Good lord, I've been on this kick for months now, but I haven't been able to have any for a long time. I'm going to a great Japanese restaurant on Monday with a BHM and a mutual friend though :eat2::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 29, 2017)

Flavored triscuit type crackers with colby jack cheese on them


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 29, 2017)

DQ Mini Cake, some places they are called cupcakes.

Chocolate ice cream, chocolate crunch center, vanilla ice cream on top, covered with icing. Oh sometimes colored sprinkles.I bought 4 to share. Hopefully nobody wants any. :eat2:


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 29, 2017)

Glazed donuts. They've become my go to for breakfast on the way to work. So delish dipped in coffee:eat2:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 30, 2017)

These. Omg so addictive. From Trader Joe's. They are reminiscent of corn nuts but made from rice. 

View attachment IMG_6308.JPG


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2017)

SoVerySoft said:


> These. Omg so addictive. From Trader Joe's. They are reminiscent of corn nuts but made from rice.



Will have to look for those next time that I'm down state-side :eat2:


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 31, 2017)

Mini bananas. One of my neighborhood supermarkets started carrying them recently. I think they taste so much better than a regular banana, more "tropical", and the texture is better to me.


----------



## ElyBiggs (Jan 31, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Glazed donuts. They've become my go to for breakfast on the way to work. So delish dipped in coffee:eat2:



There's a make-your-own-milkshake machine at a gas station by my job that has glazed donut milkshakes. And they are so, so, so good.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 31, 2017)

ElyBiggs said:


> There's a make-your-own-milkshake machine at a gas station by my job that has glazed donut milkshakes. And they are so, so, so good.



Wow! That really does sound good


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 1, 2017)

Mexican pizza- sold cheap at Aldi


----------



## socrates74 (Feb 8, 2017)

Tracyarts said:


> Mini bananas. One of my neighborhood supermarkets started carrying them recently. I think they taste so much better than a regular banana, more "tropical", and the texture is better to me.



Strange. Unless one is a ultra distributive. It must be damn near-impossible to describe How-and-why they taste better.


----------



## DragonFly (May 16, 2017)

Trader Joe's Chili Lime seasoning on grilled shrimp. Can't get enough of them. Great hot right after you cook then but just as good when they are cold.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (May 16, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> Trader Joe's Chili Lime seasoning on grilled shrimp. Can't get enough of them. Great hot right after you cook then but just as good when they are cold.



Chili lime is really good on grilled chicken as well!


----------



## traceg (May 16, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Chili lime is really good on grilled chicken as well!



Ooooh i will have to try that it sound really good


----------



## DragonFly (May 16, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Chili lime is really good on grilled chicken as well!



Yum!!! Will try that too, super tasty in avacado too.


----------



## traceg (May 16, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> Trader Joe's Chili Lime seasoning on grilled shrimp. Can't get enough of them. Great hot right after you cook then but just as good when they are cold.



That sounds so amazing!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 24, 2017)

Fish sauce. I found a brand from Vietnam which gourmet chefs recommend as the best. It's literally aged anchovey and sea salt. They warn that there is a tendency to put it in everything.


----------



## plushkitty (May 28, 2017)

Haemul soondubu jjigae, Korean seafood soft tofu stew. It's spicy and so flavorful with clams, shrimp, scallops, baby octopus and big chunks of soft tofu! The flavor is very seafood-y, I'm guessing there are anchovies or bonito flakes involved in the broth. They bring it out boiling (literally a hard boil) and you crack a raw egg into it. The boiling soup cooks it, the egg ends up kind of poached. So good, I dread the return of summer heat because I don't enjoy hot food nearly as much when it's hot outside. Thus I have been eating soondubu jjigae at every opportunity while it's still cool enough.


----------



## Fantasist (May 30, 2017)

plushkitty said:


> Haemul soondubu jjigae, Korean seafood soft tofu stew. It's spicy and so flavorful with clams, shrimp, scallops, baby octopus and big chunks of soft tofu! The flavor is very seafood-y, I'm guessing there are anchovies or bonito flakes involved in the broth. They bring it out boiling (literally a hard boil) and you crack a raw egg into it. The boiling soup cooks it, the egg ends up kind of poached. So good, I dread the return of summer heat because I don't enjoy hot food nearly as much when it's hot outside. Thus I have been eating soondubu jjigae at every opportunity while it's still cool enough.



Omg... that sounds so delicious!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 2, 2017)

The large Fritos corn chips and beer cheese (the hot kind).
I have like 4 different brands of beer cheese opened up and dipping Fritos in them.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 3, 2017)

Tracii said:


> The large Fritos corn chips and beer cheese (the hot kind).
> I have like 4 different brands of beer cheese opened up and dipping Fritos in them.


 
Watch out, you know what happens when you eat too much cheese lol!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 3, 2017)

I Know I get a little stopped up so to speak LOLOL.
I love cheese so much I can't help it.


----------



## ampleauroradelicatefame (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been eating a lot of weight gain bars and soda together... haha so goooood


----------



## LumpySmile (Jun 9, 2017)

Mocha frappes from McDonalds! Can't seem to get my fill of them lately.


----------



## HereticFA (Jul 7, 2017)

Tracii said:


> The large Fritos corn chips and beer cheese (the hot kind).
> I have like 4 different brands of beer cheese opened up and dipping Fritos in them.


Now you've done it. I'm craving the Hall's beer cheese I grew up with. I'm going to have to make a batch of my version.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 9, 2017)

Hummus....and anything, carrots, celery, bell peppers, crackers, pita or just a spoon. The supremely spicy or the siracha ones are my favorite right now.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 9, 2017)

And!!!! Carvel vanilla soft serve dipped in chocolate.


----------



## Rojodi (Jul 11, 2017)

Grilled fruits and veggies put into my salad, at dinner or the next day at work.


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 11, 2017)

I just discovered paletas, Mexican ice pops with delicious chunks of fruit, nuts, cookies, etc. in them. So good! So many flavors! So refreshing! And they're cheap too!

EAT ALL THE PALETAS OM NOM NOM


----------



## AppreSheAte (Jul 11, 2017)

Ok, now I want one, or two, or three!

Sounds really good. I tend to like rich decadent ice cream, but do they come in ice cream flavors with nuts, chocolate too?

Why am I hungry? I should be still stuffed from dinner... 

Oh Plush Kitty you are getting to me!


----------



## plushkitty (Jul 11, 2017)

Yes, paletas come in all sorts of flavors! Fruit, nuts, chocolate, caramel, Oreo cookies, hibiscus, something called chongos that's a sweetened cheese-type thing. I've only had a fruit one called guanabana (soursop in English) so far, but I have to try all of them now. Guanabana tastes a lot like cherimoya if you've had that before. Sweet and mildly tart with a creamy texture and a sort of pineapple-banana-ish flavor. I liked it quite a bit, it did have the seeds still in it though. Brought a Latina friend and she said that's normal for fruit paletas. ("Anna, I found this awesome Mexican ice cream place but not all of the menu items have an English translation! Come with me and translate stuff and I'll buy you ice cream!")


----------



## Tad (Jul 12, 2017)

Jalapeño Greek yogurt veggie dip. I'm not normally a big dipper, but I can't get enough of this one.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 13, 2017)

Ice Cream Cones DOUBLE SCOOP! Old Fashioned Vanilla Flavor
(I have always been partial to vanilla only on a cone) <OO


----------



## Tracii (Jul 13, 2017)

Klondike Heath Ice cream bars.
Found them on sale and bought a bunch.
Oh @ Mrs Renfro's hot craft beer salsa OMG so so yummy with tortilla chips, re fried beans or tacos.


----------



## traceg (Jul 13, 2017)

That salsa is so good isnt it and ice cream bars are so yummy!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 14, 2017)

Salted caramel Greek yogurt! I want to find it in a 50 gallon drum!!!!!


----------



## Tracii (Jul 14, 2017)

This is shaping up to be a fat summer I think.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 30, 2017)

My TJ's Fairy brings me goodies when she visits and for my birthday she brought Onion Salt.... and it is wonderful. Great flavor, and not that kinda weird toasted but kinda bitter onion salt flavor that you would get in those giant containers. I make all my own salad dressing and it is great with a little basalmic and EVOO

View attachment IMG_1054.jpg


ETA - ummm really big picture -


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 30, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> My TJ's Fairy brings me goodies when she visits and for my birthday she brought Onion Salt.... and it is wonderful. Great flavor, and not that kinda weird toasted but kinda bitter onion salt flavor that you would get in those giant containers. I make all my own salad dressing and it is great with a little basalmic and EVOO
> 
> View attachment 127628
> 
> ...



I know, right? You know I'm not big on oniony things, but this is really good! For something dried I feel like I can still say it tastes fresh. Lol


----------



## Tracyarts (Aug 2, 2017)

Overnight oats. 

I didn't think I would like cold oatmeal, but I'm really enjoying it in the mornings while the weather is so hot.


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 4, 2017)

Mangonadas. I can't get enough of this salty, sweet, and spicy frozen treat lately.


----------



## Skye23 (Aug 9, 2017)

Tracyarts said:


> Overnight oats.
> 
> I didn't think I would like cold oatmeal, but I'm really enjoying it in the mornings while the weather is so hot.



Me too! My current recipe is to use toasted rolled oats (TJ's sells them) they have a better texture. About 1/3 - 1/2 cup of them (diabetic, have to watch the carbs), whole milk, a little half and half, a pinch of cinnamon, some splenda, and a dash of vanilla bean paste. I also usually stir some blackberries in, or perhaps raspberries. It tastes a lot like melted vanilla ice cream with oatmeal cookies and berries.


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 9, 2017)

This sounds crazy, but I'm constantly craving onions. Publix sells big delicious sweet onions already sliced, and it takes just a few minutes in the pan to caramelize them. Add two eggs and a dab of A1 and it's heaven on a plate.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 10, 2017)

Cynthia said:


> This sounds crazy, but I'm constantly craving onions. Publix sells big delicious sweet onions already sliced, and it takes just a few minutes in the pan to caramelize them. Add two eggs and a dab of A1 and it's heaven on a plate.



I'll be over in a few minutes!!!! Sounds delicious.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 10, 2017)

Baby carrots but the pound, i eat them like popcorn! Just can't get enough.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 14, 2017)

Cookie dough.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Aug 16, 2017)

That Cookie Dough is really fattening!I know.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 16, 2017)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> That Cookie Dough is really fattening!I know.



It's so delicious though.


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 28, 2017)

Diabolo Blueberry Lemonade French Soda
It's "French" soda made in the U.S., very light and refreshing


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 28, 2017)

Still kind of on the cookie dough kick...


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 28, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Still kind of on the cookie dough kick...




Me too! White chocolate macadamia nut dough :eat2:


----------



## AmandaLynn (Aug 28, 2017)

fat9276 said:


> Me too! White chocolate macadamia nut dough :eat2:



That sounds so incredible.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 29, 2017)

'Hope' brand Thai curry coconut hummus. Yes, I _know_ it sounds terrible, but it's wonderful.


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 4, 2017)

Those little baby watermelons... smaller than a cantaloupe, they are seedless, very red inside ....


----------



## squeezablysoft (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm basically on an everything kick rn. Well, maybe not literally everything, but I'm craving a bunch of things at once, pretty much feel like binging big time. I want a double cheeseburger with loads of mayo, steak fries really thick ones, mint chocolate chip ice cream and a tube of raw chocolate chip cookie dough,
and a big bag of puffy Cheetos and some peanut butter and jelly together on a spoon straight from the jar, and maybe dip the Cheetos in the pb&j. I'm a little embarrassed tbh. :blush: Dunno if I'd actually go through with buying and eating all that if I was at college still but I'd probably at least do some of it.


----------



## jakemcduck (Oct 15, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> I'm basically on an everything kick rn. Well, maybe not literally everything, but I'm craving a bunch of things at once, pretty much feel like binging big time. I want a double cheeseburger with loads of mayo, steak fries really thick ones, mint chocolate chip ice cream and a tube of raw chocolate chip cookie dough,
> and a big bag of puffy Cheetos and some peanut butter and jelly together on a spoon straight from the jar, and maybe dip the Cheetos in the pb&j. I'm a little embarrassed tbh. :blush: Dunno if I'd actually go through with buying and eating all that if I was at college still but I'd probably at least do some of it.



OMG I think i have to go to the grocery store right now.


----------



## stampy (Oct 19, 2017)

my fibromyalgia is causing me pain so I am eating a lot of convenience food since I am too tired to cook. I don't think I can stomach another $3 frozen pizza! I want to make bread from scratch really bad. I have all the ingredients for whole wheat artisanal bread, but it seems like a big undertaking. Plus then I'd have to make soup to go with it.


----------



## Van (Nov 20, 2017)

I so crave cheddar cheese curds from Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## BurgerMePlease (Nov 20, 2017)

Pretzels dipped in Nutella. Yummy!


----------



## jakemcduck (Nov 21, 2017)

Chocolate chip cookies on my commute home from work. Not sure when that started, but I just noticed it's been going on for a while now.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 22, 2017)

Spicy hot dill pickles LOLOL 
I know call me crazy but I could eat jars of them.


----------



## plushkitty (Dec 21, 2017)

I have discovered something truly sublime. I went to a little French cafe/chocolatier/patisserie this afternoon and finally tried the French drinking chocolate, or chocolat chaud. It's almost five dollars for a tiny cup, but my friend kept telling me how good the chocolate here was, and it was a shitty morning. I wanted a treat.

Oh. My. God. It's like someone melted several high quality dark chocolate truffles into an espresso cup. AMAZING. This is not hot chocolate, even homemade hot chocolate. This is thick, considerably thicker than even heavy whipping cream, and so, so, rich. A beverage that is meant to be sipped and savored. Seriously, no number of superlatives will be sufficient to sing the praises of chocolat chaud. Worth every penny.


----------



## Cynthia (Apr 11, 2018)

This is more of a food-prep kick rather than an eating one. Now that spring is here, I'm dying to find a chance to make something adorned with edible flowers. They're so darned pretty! Food-grade flowers are hard to find, but I found a place that ships them. And blossoms are not just for desserts. I've been looking up gorgeous salads, flower-covered goat cheese balls, floral crostini, and more. Waiting for M-I-L's birthday ...


----------



## Cynthia (May 31, 2018)

Vidalia onions are in season.  They're delicious, AND they don't make my eyes water.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 1, 2018)

Cynthia said:


> Vidalia onions are in season.  They're delicious, AND they don't make my eyes water.


Yummy!!!!! Love the V onions


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 1, 2018)

Yeah, it's gotta be a no from me on the onions. It's not a taste thing, I'm fine with onion powder, it's a texture thing. The OG JB explains it starting at 3:40 in this ancient but still adorable video (which yes I have posted before in another thread).


----------



## GummyBear (Jun 1, 2018)

Right now it would have to be the frozen straight popsicles that come around every summer, like an otter pop. 

Also totally in a weird crunch, I have been craving lots of italian food and last night I had beef brisket and mac and cheese mixed, I didn't really like it!

But then I switched to her noodles, which had truffles and lots of portobello mushrooms and we immediately traded, lol I wouldnt give her the mushroom dish back it was that good!


----------



## Fantasist (Jun 2, 2018)

GummyBear said:


> Right now it would have to be the frozen straight popsicles that come around every summer, like an otter pop.
> 
> Also totally in a weird crunch, I have been craving lots of italian food and last night I had beef brisket and mac and cheese mixed, I didn't really like it!
> 
> But then I switched to her noodles, which had truffles and lots of portobello mushrooms and we immediately traded, lol I wouldnt give her the mushroom dish back it was that good!


 
You just reminded me that I have popsicles in the freezer! Yay!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 17, 2018)

Pepperoni Mac and Cheese. I don't like the pre-sliced, and prefer to get a pepperoni sausage that I can dice for this recipe. A new addiction, but not instant pot worthy.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 2, 2018)

Baked Beans - with anything and nothing


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 6, 2018)

Frozen Birthday Cake- just saying million dollar idea, need to put it on a stick and it would be perfect.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 7, 2018)

DragonFly said:


> Frozen Birthday Cake- just saying million dollar idea, need to put it on a stick and it would be perfect.



Disneyland has a version of this called Cake Pops.


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 7, 2018)

D


Fuzzy said:


> Disneyland has a version of this called Cake Pops.


Damn Disney stealing all my good ideas....


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 8, 2018)

Smoothies! I'm always concocting new ones with rice milk, ice, and stevia as a base. After that, anything goes -- pineapple, berries, arugula, even loose herbal tea or black pepper. My last experiment included cranberries, applesauce, hazelnut flavoring, and apple pie spice. It's almost like making your own ice cream.


----------



## jakemcduck (Jul 11, 2018)

waffles, pancakes and pretzel bread. Not all at the same time though.


----------



## Ms Christal (Jul 28, 2018)

It sounds crazy, but lately I'm addicted to banana chips and cherries...I can't get enough!


----------



## DragonFly (Jul 29, 2018)

I love banana chips—- they are going on the list


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 30, 2018)

Various trail mixes. Especially Walmart's Cajun trail mix.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 30, 2018)

Fuzzy said:


> Disneyland has a version of this called Cake Pops.


Even though I don't drink coffee, Starbucks has cake pops.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jul 30, 2018)

Okay here's mine: toast a blueberry bagel, let it cool down a bit, on one side spread peanut butter on on the other marshmallow Fluff. A blueberry fluffer-nutter!!!
*I am discovering that peanut butter and Fluff can go on just about anything*


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jul 30, 2018)

BigElectricKat said:


> Okay here's mine: toast a blueberry bagel, let it cool down a bit, on one side spread peanut butter on on the other marshmallow Fluff. A blueberry fluffer-nutter!!!
> *I am discovering that peanut butter and Fluff can go on just about anything*


That is genius! I must try that


----------



## Cynthia (Aug 19, 2018)

Has anybody heard about salad cakes? They're supposed to be all the rage in Japan. Now, I'm obsessed with the idea of creating an easier version that wouldn't be seen as a cruel culinary joke. Here's a particularly pretty one.

http://www.goodlookingandcooking.com/video/salad-cake


----------



## GregJ1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cinnamon graham crackers topped with crunch peanut butter and unprocessed honey


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 14, 2018)

Old cheddar cheese and saltines.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 14, 2018)

Lizzie_Jones said:


> Old cheddar cheese and saltines.



My local supermarket stocks an aged cheddar from Australia called 'Old Croc' (with a picture of a crocodile on the label). It's definitely worth a try, if you can find it.


----------



## Lizzie_Jones (Sep 14, 2018)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> My local supermarket stocks an aged cheddar from Australia called 'Old Croc' (with a picture of a crocodile on the label). It's definitely worth a try, if you can find it.


I'll look for it. Thanks.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Sep 14, 2018)

Purple Toad Black and Blue Red Wine. I know there's a lot of colors involved, but it is amazing!


----------



## DragonFly (Sep 14, 2018)

GregJ1 said:


> Cinnamon graham crackers topped with crunch peanut butter and unprocessed honey


Was eating that last night lol


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 22, 2018)

I've really been craving sweet (not salty) licorice lately. I bought some black licorice Twizzlers, but they didn't do it for me. Last weekend I bought a box of Good n' Plenty and they're a bit better but still "meh". Tonight I'm going to go get some licorice all sorts, because that's what I've really been craving. Just none of the stores in my immediate neighborhood have them, so I tried to make do.


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2018)

Kimchi. Totally addicted.


----------



## BBW1972 (Dec 15, 2018)

Pickles! Sweet or dill or bread & butter kind.


----------



## doubledeezer (Dec 15, 2018)

Tamarind sauce on every meal right now!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 15, 2018)

Bacon and egg sandwiches, with ketchup and sriracha sauce. Okay, I use veggie bacon, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Shotha (Dec 16, 2018)

What's my latest kick? It's the kick I've always had. I love food of just about every kind. Eating's my hobby.


----------



## Tracyarts (Jan 7, 2019)

Chocolate covered cherries. The tart whole dried cherries dipped in chocolate, not cherry cordials (although I like those too). 

I used to buy little bags of the chocolate dried cherries at Starbucks years ago but they quit selling them. I just recently found some that taste as good. Dove brand dark chocolate dipped dried cherries. I definitely stocked up on them.


----------



## Shotha (Jan 8, 2019)

Right now, I'm on a Turkish delight kick, again. I like the mint flavoured pieces the best. I always take it with me to social events. I've even found a little song about my two favourite things in life. They're forbidden love and Turkish delight. I'm famous for always having a backback full of snacks, among which there will often be Turkish delight.


----------



## LizzieJones (Jan 8, 2019)

No idea why but it's cottage cheese. I can eat a 500 gram tub at a time. Love my dairy foods.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jan 25, 2019)

Omg, yas I love love love dairy products too, and cottage cheese is a definite favorite! Ppl always think I eat it cause I'm dieting but no I just really like it.


----------



## DragonFly (Jan 25, 2019)

squeezablysoft said:


> Omg, yas I love love love dairy products too, and cottage cheese is a definite favorite! Ppl always think I eat it cause I'm dieting but no I just really like it.


Another fan of cottage cheese! I love it with flaming hot Cheetos, salsa or just a good amount of black pepper


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 8, 2019)

Flan


----------



## beach (Feb 9, 2019)

Pretty much anything and everything lately. Something will pop into my head and I have to get it, large pizza, entire cakes, packages of cookies and bags and bags of candy.


----------



## bigisland (Feb 9, 2019)

Peanut M&Ms


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 9, 2019)

ritz crackers and cheese


----------



## bigisland (Feb 9, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> ritz crackers and cheese


What cheese do you like do you have a favourite?


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 9, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> ritz crackers and cheese


Mmmm buttery salty Ritz Crackers!!!


----------



## bigisland (Feb 9, 2019)

Finally made it to the cheese factory


----------



## Jerry Thomas (Feb 10, 2019)

Chinese food! And lots of it (as in all-you-can-eat buffet).


----------



## bigisland (Feb 15, 2019)

Almond oatmeal cookies, just made some tonight soooo gooood


----------



## Happy fat lover (Feb 17, 2019)

Homemade, thick and rich Boston clam chowder


----------



## goodman4ssbbw (Feb 18, 2019)

Fried chicken!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 18, 2019)

I get on fried chicken kicks sometimes


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 18, 2019)

I've discovered these giant marshmallow cream filled donuts at the grocery store and I've been getting them daily. They are too good.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 18, 2019)

jakemcduck said:


> I've discovered these giant marshmallow cream filled donuts at the grocery store and I've been getting them daily. They are too good.


The paczki donuts?


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 18, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> The paczki donuts?



You could call it that. It's that type of donut. Powdered and cream filled, except they're huge and the cream is marshmallow cream.


----------



## jonj287 (Feb 19, 2019)

believe it or not my big thing has been patty melts!


----------



## 1claire (Feb 19, 2019)

I've been eating a lot of macaroons paired with tea.
My dog is staring at me maybe he is wondering why he doesn't have this treat on his pet feeder.


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 20, 2019)

Toast and almond butter.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 20, 2019)

I want some bacon from Canada.


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 20, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> I want some bacon from Canada.



I got a free half box of bacon when I did my last meat order. My butcher loves me.  (or my money! LOL)


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 20, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> I got a free half box of bacon when I did my last meat order. My butcher loves me.  (or my money! LOL)


I'm sure it's you. Who wouldn't?


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 20, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Who wouldn't?



A couple cross my mind.


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 20, 2019)

bigisland said:


> What cheese do you like do you have a favourite?


lol, what cheese? EVERY CHEESE! lol well, at least for me.


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 20, 2019)

beach said:


> Pretty much anything and everything lately. Something will pop into my head and I have to get it, large pizza, entire cakes, packages of cookies and bags and bags of candy.


Got to like that sentiment. I can definitely relate too. 
The everything and maybe more part even more.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 20, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> A couple cross my mind.


Well, I'm not one of those. I'm quite the opposite. And if you are bringing bacon, you have my full attention. Nothing like bringing a couple things to eat to a party. Bacon and ...


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 20, 2019)

BigElectricKat said:


> Bacon and ...



Fish? Cottage cheese?


----------



## SSBHM (Feb 21, 2019)

Dare I mention pizza?
French toast, pancakes, waffles, bacon, and deep dish quiche
Oh and cake, ice cream and pecan pie


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Fudge, large quantities of it


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 21, 2019)

Aqw said:


> Fudge, large quantities of it


I hear at the Wonka factory they have a fudge room!!


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> I hear at the Wonka factory they have a fudge room!!


You'll have to explain more to me. In France we don't have Wonka factory. I discovered fudge recently and I can't find a lot here.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 21, 2019)

Aqw said:


> You'll have to explain more to me. In France we don't have Wonka factory. I discovered fudge recently and I can't find a lot here.


I’m sorry, it’s fake. It’s a movie Charlie and the chocolate factory


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> I’m sorry, it’s fake. It’s a movie Charlie and the chocolate factory


OK, sorry I didn't understand.


----------



## Jay78 (Feb 21, 2019)

Aqw said:


> OK, sorry I didn't understand.


I’m sorry France doesn’t have more fudge!!!


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> I’m sorry France doesn’t have more fudge!!!


Hahaha, my belly also feels sorry. I compensate with cheese.


----------



## bigisland (Feb 21, 2019)

Pralines with pecans I prefer chocolate but they are all sensational soooo sweet River Street Sweets in Savannah will ship them almost anywhere I fear a spike in blood sugar! Haha


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

bigisland said:


> Pralines with pecans I prefer chocolate but they are all sensational soooo sweet River Street Sweets in Savannah will ship them almost anywhere I fear a spike in blood sugar! Haha


Hum, they look good. I guess I must ask if they can ship some across the Atlantic.


----------



## bigisland (Feb 21, 2019)

Aqw said:


> Hum, they look good. I guess I must ask if they can ship some across the Atlantic.


They said last time I was there they have customers All over the world. There is a certain ambiance being there they make the candy in an open kitchen and the smell is heavenly
We eat them so quickly we have the go back a couple of times when we go.
If you sent them an email I’m sure they could tell you weather they would ship to....France if I remember.


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 21, 2019)

That website looks so good I think I gained weight just viewing it. 

Peanut brittle! Or is that pecan brittle!! yum


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

bigisland said:


> They said last time I was there they have customers All over the world. There is a certain ambiance being there they make the candy in an open kitchen and the smell is heavenly
> We eat them so quickly we have the go back a couple of times when we go.
> If you sent them an email I’m sure they could tell you weather they would ship to....France if I remember.


I'll have a look at the website and ask. Thank you


----------



## bigisland (Feb 21, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> That website looks so good I think I gained weight just viewing it.
> 
> Peanut brittle! Or is that pecan brittle!! yum


They make many kinds of candy. I didn’t try their peanut brittle
Your right weight gain absolutely no question


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 21, 2019)

Aqw said:


> You'll have to explain more to me. In France we don't have Wonka factory. I discovered fudge recently and I can't find a lot here.



You could make your own fudge. It's really easy and you could probably find a good recipe on Youtube.


----------



## Aqw (Feb 21, 2019)

LizzieJones said:


> You could make your own fudge. It's really easy and you could probably find a good recipe on Youtube.


Thank you. Are you sure it is easy ? I'll try


----------



## LizzieJones (Feb 21, 2019)

It's very easy. My mom used to make it all the time.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 24, 2019)

I just want a box of every snack cake Little Debbie makes.


----------



## Sidhuriel (Apr 24, 2019)

Aqw said:


> Thank you. Are you sure it is easy ? I'll try



It is easy! I make it all the time with a tried and trusted recipe from Nigella Lawson that I adapted to my own preferences. I usually make it with milk chocolate and dried fruits instead of dark chocolate and pistachios.

This is the basic recipe:
https://www.nigella.com/recipes/chocolate-pistachio-fudge


----------



## Shotha (Apr 24, 2019)

Aqw said:


> Thank you. Are you sure it is easy ? I'll try




Here's an easy recipe for Russian fudge:

https://www.nzfavouriterecipe.co.nz/recipe/best-russian-fudge/


----------



## Aqw (Apr 25, 2019)

Shotha said:


> Here's an easy recipe for Russian fudge:
> 
> https://www.nzfavouriterecipe.co.nz/recipe/best-russian-fudge/


Thank you very much. I'll try. I love fudge.


----------



## Volt01 (May 7, 2019)

im on the shortstack/chubby kick thanks to my best friend and my crush.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 14, 2019)

Double Chocolate Crunch Creams.


----------



## DragonFly (May 15, 2019)

I am an ice cream snob..... but I can’t get enough of Friendly’s -
Double chocolate chocolate chip cookie dough ice cream.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2019)

Mexican Chipotle's barbacoa and cilantro lime rice


----------

